# Ruhrbike-Marathon 2010



## xr-fido (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Würfel sind gefallen - am 03.07.2010 wird erneut der Ruhrbike-Marathon in Wetter (Ruhr) gestartet. 

Nach den derzeitigen Planungen werden wir -um das Gedränge auf den ersten Single-Trails zu verringern- den ersten steilen Straßenanstieg ca. 3 Kilometer nach dem Start deutlich verlängern und es wird auf der Strecke noch die eine oder andere Veränderung geben.

Darüber hinaus werden wir nach der berechtigten Kritik in 2009 unsere Startnummernausgabe verbessern, um eine reibungslose Anmeldung zu gewährleisten. Die Startgebühr beträgt 28 Euro.

Allerdings müssen wir aus veranstaltungsorganisatorischen Gründen den Start um eine halbe Stunde auf 10.30 Uhr vorverlegen. 

Weitere Infos gibt es unter http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de

Und wie schon im letzten Jahr öffnen wir das Anmeldeportal für das Marathon-Rennen am 24.12.! 
Wer also an Heiligabend noch kurzfristig ein Geschenk braucht, wird hier problemlos fündig!


----------



## 3radfahrer (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich war vor zwei Jahren dabei. Man was haben die sich alle aufgeregt, dass nach zwei km eine Durchfahrt da war, wo nur zwei Biker nebeneinander durchpassten. Na ja ich bin mal gespannt wie es nächstes Jahr wird. Dieses Jahr konnte ich wegen dem Alpencross nicht. Schade. 

Werd aber auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Muss meine Zeit verbessern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. Dezember 2009)

Genau hierauf werde ich mein Training ausrichten. Es wird mein "erstes Mal" dort sein und ich freue mich besonders, das es jetzt doch nicht direkt nach Duisburg ist


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Dezember 2009)

Diese Veranstaltung ist ein *MUSS* für alle aus der Region...und natürlich darüber hinaus.

Ich fahre eigentlich immer hinterher ( weil meine Kondition soooooooooooooo gut ist ) und bin froh ins Ziel zu kommen, aber es macht irre viel Spaß und die Strecke ist einmalig!!!

Und durch den verlängerten ersten Staßenanstieg nach der Ruhrbrücke sollte sich das Feld entsprechend entzerren können....das war die Jahre zuvor leider nicht so.....so kam es dann zu "Engpässen"...

Freue mich jetzt schon wie Bolle......und habe mich schon angemeldet


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2009)

wird da nur die 48km strecke angeboten?
würde ja fahren, aber bei nur 48km lohnt sich die anreise nicht!

die anmeldung ist schon geöffnet, und nicht wie oben angegeben erst morgen.


----------



## KONI-DU (23. Dezember 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wird da nur die 48km strecke angeboten?
> würde ja fahren, aber bei nur 48km lohnt sich die anreise nicht!
> 
> die anmeldung ist schon geöffnet, und nicht wie oben angegeben erst morgen.



....aber 48km ein dauer "Grinsen" im Gesicht 
Bis aufs Nadelöhr ist die Strecke richtig geil und es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Dezember 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wird da nur die 48km strecke angeboten?
> würde ja fahren, aber bei nur 48km lohnt sich die anreise nicht!
> 
> die anmeldung ist schon geöffnet, und nicht wie oben angegeben erst morgen.



glaub' mir...es lohnt sich definitiv!!!!


----------



## alex80 (23. Dezember 2009)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, für dieses Rennen lohnt sich auch die weiteste Anreise! Habe auch einen Rennbericht dazu geschrieben, nachzulesen auf meiner HP: www.alexander-rebs.de


----------



## apoptygma (24. Dezember 2009)

So, hab meine Anmeldung auch grad abgeschickt 

Also wenn ich mich schon blamiere, dann wenigstens vor heimischen Publikum auf ner geilen Strcke.


----------



## CD Rush (24. Dezember 2009)

Ist es richtig, dass der Termin nicht mit dem Bundesligarennwochenende Wetter/R. (14/8.2010) übereinstimmt? Oder vertue ich mich da?


CD Rush


----------



## alex80 (24. Dezember 2009)

Korrekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CD Rush (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube Wetter und St. Märgen haben die Termine getauscht.


03.-04.07.2010int. MTB-BundesligaGermanyWetter 
14.-15.08.2010int. MTB-BundesligaGermanySt. Märgen 

Gerade auf der Seite von Sharkattack Saalhausen gefunden.

In einem anderen Terminplan und sogar im Bike Magazin Kalender war es noch andersrum.

Sch..., wollte mich gerade anmelden aber am 3/7. geht unser Alpencross los.
Na,ja ist auch schön. Auf ein Neues 2011.

Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch.

CD Rush


----------



## xr-fido (24. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Planung der Bundesliga-Termine für das kommende Jahr war anfangs nur noch Mitte August ein möglicher Termin frei, so dass wir notgedrungen diesen dann für uns "gebucht" haben. 
Jetzt aber konnten wir mit St.Märgen tauschen, was wir gerne angenommen haben. So sind wir zeitlich nicht mehr unmittelbar neben den 24 Stunden von Duisburg platziert und liegen zu dem außerhalb der Schulferien, was die "Helferproblematik" um einiges entschärft.
Die Änderung des Termin werden wir auch noch der Presse mitteilen.

@alex80: Sehr schöner Rennbericht, aber eine kleine Anmerkung sei erlaubt - das Ruhrbike-Festival ist ausnahmsweise mal keine Skyder-Veranstaltung, auch wenn Stephan Salscheider bei uns einer der beiden Streckensprecher war


----------



## alex80 (24. Dezember 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> @alex80: Sehr schöner Rennbericht, aber eine kleine Anmerkung sei erlaubt - das Ruhrbike-Festival ist ausnahmsweise mal keine Skyder-Veranstaltung, auch wenn Stephan Salscheider bei uns einer der beiden Streckensprecher war



Das war so gut organisiert, da konnte es fast nur von ihm sein... Meinen Respekt für diese großartige Veranstaltung und gerade diese tolle Strecke! Was da für ein Aufwand betrieben wird, unvorstellbar, meine Hochachtung!!!
PS: Danke für den Hinweis, der Mangel wird umgehend behoben!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## apoptygma (24. Dezember 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Bei der Planung der Bundesliga-Termine für das kommende Jahr war anfangs nur noch Mitte August ein möglicher Termin frei, so dass wir notgedrungen diesen dann für uns "gebucht" haben.
> Jetzt aber konnten wir mit St.Märgen tauschen, was wir gerne angenommen haben. So sind wir zeitlich nicht mehr unmittelbar neben den 24 Stunden von Duisburg platziert und liegen zu dem außerhalb der Schulferien, was die "Helferproblematik" um einiges entschärft.
> Die Änderung des Termin werden wir auch noch der Presse mitteilen.
> 
> @alex80: Sehr schöner Rennbericht, aber eine kleine Anmerkung sei erlaubt - das Ruhrbike-Festival ist ausnahmsweise mal keine Skyder-Veranstaltung, auch wenn Stephan Salscheider bei uns einer der beiden Streckensprecher war



Gut, ich würd als Helferlein für den Marathon dann wohl ausscheiden , aber für das Bundesligatrara im August steh ich (und bestimmt auch wieder andere der Aylienz natürlich zur Verfügung


----------



## xr-fido (25. Dezember 2009)

@apoptygma: Nicht falsch verstehen: Wir veranstalten am selben Wochenende auch wieder die Bundesliga-Rennen. Also "müssen" die Aylienz wie in diesem Jahr wieder am Sonntag als StrePos vor Ort sein. Wir bauen da auf Euch!
Im Gegenzug sind die Bochumer und Wetteraner aber auch beim Rennen in Hagen wieder in helfender Funktion vor Ort


----------



## apoptygma (25. Dezember 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> @apoptygma: Nicht falsch verstehen: Wir veranstalten am selben Wochenende auch wieder die Bundesliga-Rennen. Also "müssen" die Aylienz wie in diesem Jahr wieder am Sonntag als StrePos vor Ort sein. Wir bauen da auf Euch!
> Im Gegenzug sind die Bochumer und Wetteraner aber auch beim Rennen in Hagen wieder in helfender Funktion vor Ort



Ahso....da habe ich dann was falsch verstanden....ich dachte, das würden dann zwei Veranstaltungen werden. Im Juli "nur" der Marathon und im August dann die BuLi ;-)

Natürlich bin ich dann Sonntag vor Ort, Ehrensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (25. Dezember 2009)

Na toll, hatte ich mich grade gefreut sowohl Marathon als auch CC fahren zu kÃ¶nnen und dann doch am gleichen Wochenende...

Ich werde mal die ersten Rennen abwarten und dann entscheiden was ich fahre. 
Was ist bei den 28â¬ alles im Preis enthalten? War das sonst nicht weniger? Das Startgeld und die geile CC Strecke wÃ¤ren ein Grund BuLi zu fahren, dass man da abgehangen wird ein Grund fÃ¼r Marathon


----------



## xr-fido (25. Dezember 2009)

@hefra: Für 28 Euro gibt es eine richtig gut vorbereitete Marathonstrecke, drei Verpflegungspunkte, ein Finisherpräsent, zahlreiche Sanitäter und Polizisten entlang der Strecke und ca. 90 motivierte Streckenposten. Darüber hinaus noch eine gute Expo-Arena, eine kostenfreien Shuttle-Bus bis kurz vor das Veranstaltungsgelände und ein rundum nettes Ambiente.

Okay, wir haben noch in 2009 ein geringeres Startgeld erhoben, aber wenn die zwei veranstaltenden Vereine aus so einer Veranstaltung rausgehen, ohne dass nur ein Euro in die Vereinskassen fliesst, dann wird es schwer, die zahlreichen Helfer erneut um ihre Unterstützung zu bitten. Und dass für 2010 zwei Sponsoren krisenbedingt ihre Unterstützung auf Null gefahren haben, macht die Finanzierung einer solchen Veranstaltung nicht wirklich einfacher.


----------



## hefra (26. Dezember 2009)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte nicht meckern. Ich hatte nur was von 24â¬ oder so im Kopf. Das ist aber allgemein dass was mich an Marathons immer etwas stÃ¶rt... Ich bin da halt von CC, CX und RR verwÃ¶hnt 

Ich kann es aber absolut nach vollziehen, ist halt wesentlich mehr Aufwand 50km Strecke abzusperren als die 5km CC Runde. Zumal der Marathon ja auch Ã¼ber stark befahrene StraÃen fÃ¼hrt. 
Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil kann gerne auf die PrÃ¤sente verzichten... aber fÃ¼r viele Hobbyfahrer ist das natÃ¼rlich ein schÃ¶nes Andenken.


----------



## thomas79 (26. Dezember 2009)

Gibts auch wieder eine Eingangrad-Wertung?


----------



## xr-fido (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja klar - die Singlespeed-Wertung ist auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei und meine Herzallerliebste wird das in Kürze auch noch im Eingangrad-Forum posten.

@hefra: Der organisatorische Aufwand für ein Marathon-Rennen stellt den für ein CC-Rennen bei Weitem in den Schatten. Allein, dass bei uns ca. 120 Waldeigentümer um ihre Zustimmung zum Befahren ihrer Grundstücke gebeten werden müssen, treibt einem schon den Schweiss auf die Stirn. Und da sind dann u.a. auch noch Polizei, Forstbehörde, Jäger, Landwirte, Anwohner, Ordnungsamt, Landschaftsbehörde, Jagdbehörde usw. denen man freundlichst über den Kopf streicheln muss. Und wenn nur eine dieser Gruppen nicht so möchte, wie man selber will, dann wird es etwas unentspannt...
Und im Rennen selbst sind es ca. 200 amtliche Helfer, die sich um den Ablauf kümmern und deren Einsatz vorgeplant werden muss.


----------



## hefra (27. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Aufwand ist mir schon klar! Ich wollte auch nicht meckern oder so. Wetter ist für mich der beste Marthon hier in der Ecke. Das Startgeld ist auch noch ok.


----------



## JDN (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Dirk,
wie kommst Du zu einem Rickert Straßenrad?


----------



## pseudosportler (27. Dezember 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Ja klar - die Singlespeed-Wertung ist auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei und meine Herzallerliebste wird das in Kürze auch noch im Eingangrad-Forum posten.



Ich habe es befürchtet , hat dieses Jahr super viel Spaß gemacht, ob es aber 2010 für einen SSP Start reicht, mal schauen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## xr-fido (27. Dezember 2009)

@JDN: Mein Schwager wollte "so ein altes Rennrad" auf den Schrott schmeissen und hat es mir vorher noch angeboten. 
Ich habe dann die "Entsorgung" übernommen. Wenn er wüsste, was er mit da geschenkt hat  
Ein wirklich feines Teil!


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Dezember 2009)

...wann wird denn der Anmeldestand aktualisiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (28. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben zur Zeit ein kleines Problem mit dem Anmelde-Programm, aber das wird hoffentlich in Kürze behoben sein. 
Es sind aber schon mehr als 50 Starter gemeldet.


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Dezember 2009)

Dann hoffe ich mal, das meine Anmeldung durch ist 
Danke für die Info !


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Januar 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Ja klar - die Singlespeed-Wertung ist auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei und meine Herzallerliebste wird das in Kürze auch noch im Eingangrad-Forum posten.



hat Sie schon.

gemeldet hab ich auch schon. freu,freu.

@all: die veranstaltung ist wirklich ein muss für jeden aus der region.


----------



## oliver7701 (3. Januar 2010)

hallo, trifft man den ersten verpflegungspunkt (nach 16 km) gezählt nach den ersten beiden neutralen km (also nach echten 18 km) oder nach gezählten 14 "renn" km an?
gruß,
oli


----------



## xr-fido (4. Januar 2010)

Die Entfernungen werden alle von der Startlinie aus gemessen - dort beginnt das Rennen!

Aber nimm die Entfernungsangaben momentan noch nicht so ernst, da wir auch in diesem Jahr die Strecke wieder in Teilbereichen ändern werden. Damit werden sich auch die Angaben zur Streckenlänge und zu den Verpflegungspunkte noch leicht ändern. Die exakte Länge und die dazugehörigen Höhenmeter werden wir noch rechtzeitig bekannt geben.


----------



## xr-fido (5. Januar 2010)

So - jetzt ist auch den Anmeldestand online und aktuell: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/ruhrbike-marathon/fuer-teilnehmer/anmeldestand.html


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> So - jetzt ist auch den Anmeldestand online und aktuell: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/ruhrbike-marathon/fuer-teilnehmer/anmeldestand.html



Schon erblickt 

Was ist denn jetzt an der Trophy Nummer in Sachen Kurzstrecke dran???


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2010)

auch wenns ne lange anreise wird bin ich wohl dabei.

anmeldung ist raus.


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Januar 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> So - jetzt ist auch den Anmeldestand online und aktuell: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/ruhrbike-marathon/fuer-teilnehmer/anmeldestand.html



Da fehlen die Singlespeeder. Ich steh jetzt bei Fun-Senioren drinne irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (21. Februar 2010)

Bin das erste Mal bei diesem Marathon dabei - freue mich schon! 

War schon mal in der Gegend um Haßlinghausen unterwegs - wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann der Start mit einem CC-Fully nicht schaden...?!


----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2010)

jo die strecke ist anspruchsvoller als die meisten anderen sauerland marathons


----------



## Deleted 83484 (22. Februar 2010)

die Strecke ist definitiv anspruchvoller !!

Ik freu mir !!!


----------



## fittschy (22. Februar 2010)

das war letztes Jahr so geil
Da sinnma widder dabei


----------



## oliver7701 (7. April 2010)

würde die strecke gerne vorher mal abfahren. kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. April 2010)

Vorher abfahren wird keinen Sinn machen.

Erstens wird die Strecke bestimmt anders sein als letztes Jahr und im Interesse der Waldeigentümer sollte man davon auch Abstand nehmen, da einige Passagen nur für diesen Marathon freigegeben werden.

Und vorher abfahren ist ja "uncool" oder??

Meld Dich an, sei dabei und freue Dich auf den 3. Juli !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (8. April 2010)

Tja, leider ist wirklich das eingetreten, was wir immer schon ein wenig befürchtet haben: Der Eigentümer der Wiese, die zum untersten Bereich der Hegestraße führte, hat uns für dieses Jahr seine Zustimmung zum Befahren seines Grundstücks verweigert, nachdem es einige GPS-Fahrer geschafft hatten, den nach dem 2009er Rennen wieder errichteten Grundstückszaun zu überklettern und dabei zu beschädigen. 

Dass der gute Mann jetzt keine Lust mehr hat, seine Wiese für den Ruhrbike-Marathon zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist nachvollziehbar.

Da ca. 90 Prozent der offroad-Passagen unseres Marathons durch Wälder führt, die in Privatbesitz stehen, habe ich echt Schiss davor, dass dieses Beispiel Schule macht. 
Zitat eines Waldeigentümers: "Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Renntag, sondern mit den restlichen Tagen des Jahres..."

Schade nur, dass es immer wieder ein paar "Gedankenlose" sind, die den Ast absägen, auf dem nicht nur sie selbst, sondern auch noch zahlreiche andere Mountainbiker sitzen.

Insofern nochmals die wohlgemeinte Bitte: Vermeidet vorherige "Trainingsfahrten" auf der Strecke und respektiert Zäune, Verbotsschilder, etc.


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Tja, leider ist wirklich das eingetreten, was wir immer schon ein wenig befürchtet haben: Der Eigentümer der Wiese, die zum untersten Bereich der Hegestraße führte, hat uns für dieses Jahr seine Zustimmung zum Befahren seines Grundstücks verweigert, nachdem es einige GPS-Fahrer geschafft hatten, den nach dem 2009er Rennen wieder errichteten Grundstückszaun zu überklettern und dabei zu beschädigen.
> 
> Dass der gute Mann jetzt keine Lust mehr hat, seine Wiese für den Ruhrbike-Marathon zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...




Manche raffen es eben einfach nicht, und drunter leiden tut dann die ganze Veranstaltung, die es in diesem Jahr schon schwer genug hat. 

Vor allem, wie begast muss man denn sein, eingezäunt ist eingezäunt, da ist es schon eine Frechheit, da drüber zu steigen. Mich würde mal interessieren, was diese Strategen dazu sagen würden, wenn man einfach mal durch ihr Wohnzimmer latscht.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. April 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Tja, leider ist wirklich das eingetreten, was wir immer schon ein wenig befürchtet haben: Der Eigentümer der Wiese, die zum untersten Bereich der Hegestraße führte, hat uns für dieses Jahr seine Zustimmung zum Befahren seines Grundstücks verweigert, nachdem es einige GPS-Fahrer geschafft hatten, den nach dem 2009er Rennen wieder errichteten Grundstückszaun zu überklettern und dabei zu beschädigen.
> 
> Dass der gute Mann jetzt keine Lust mehr hat, seine Wiese für den Ruhrbike-Marathon zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...



kann man nich nen passus in die teilnahmebedingungen reinschreiben, das gps loggen zu sofortigen disqualifikation führt???

einerseits kann ich die leute die dort fahren verstehen, da die strecke einiges zu bieten hat was man auch gerne mal so, ohne rennstress mal fahren will. aber das mit über zäune klettern etc. ist ein no go.

deshalb werde ich dieses jahr dort fahren mit nem kumpel und 140mm, aber just for fun, nur um die strecke kennenzuleren, diverse videos sind ja vielversprechen.


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kann man nich nen passus in die teilnahmebedingungen reinschreiben, das gps loggen zu sofortigen disqualifikation führt???





Wie soll das kontrolliert werden? Davon ab....es gibt ne Menge, die nen Garmin als Radcomputer nutzen (wie ich eben auch) und ich werde mir auch sicher keinen neuen Tacho zulegen und ohne einen solchen würde ich eben keinen Marathon fahren. Da sollte ganz einfach der gesunde Menschenverstand schon vorausgesetzt werden, ganz einfach gewisse Regeln einzuhalten. Punkt!


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. April 2010)

Eben, liegt doch an jedem selber ob er übern Zaun klettert oder nicht. Es gibt halt Leute die kennen keine Scheu und keinen Respekt.

Als ich 2007 mitgefahren bin hat auch die hälfte der Teilnehmer die Abkürzung übers Feld genommen und der Rest musste über den überfüllten Weg weiter! Wenns um Plätze geht dann geht bei einigen die Sicherung durch.


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Als ich 2007 mitgefahren bin hat auch die hälfte der Teilnehmer die Abkürzung übers Feld genommen und der Rest musste über den überfüllten Weg weiter! Wenns um Plätze geht dann geht bei einigen die Sicherung durch.



Na ja, daran sieht man aber, wer es nötig hat, und wer eben nicht


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. April 2010)

Du meinst wer "Ihn" (Psychiater) nötig hat, oder nicht!


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst wer "Ihn" (Psychiater) nötig hat, oder nicht!



Na ich finds halt traurig, wenn manche glauben, sich mit dieser Art von Mitteln nen Vorteil Verschaffen wollen. Dahingehend wäre nen Psychodoc ggf, sogar ne gute alternative, denn dieses Defizit wird sich auch in anderen Lebenslagen bemerkbar machen 

Mir solls gleich sein, wenns sich staut, staut es sich, wenn geschoben wird, wird geschoben und wenn ich dabei angepöbelt oder angerempelt werde, werd ich lurig ;-)


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. April 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. 

Ich sag mal wer sich in dem Stau befindet, der erreicht sowieso keinen Spitzenplatz. 1. Starten die Racer immer vorne und sind somit schon weg wenn die Masse kommt und 2. nehmen es viele viel zu Ernst. Mein Gott es soll doch Spaß machen. 
Hier mal ein Bild von ner Schiebepassage wegen Stau:

Du erkennst mich! Ich bin der einzige der es nicht für schlimm empfindet 






Alle anderen um mich rum waren am motzen!


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

Ja, hab Deine Bilder schon bewundern dürfen grad 

Mir ist es persönlich lieber, wenn alle schieben, als das es ein "ey hier MUSS gefahren werden, also wech da" Terror gibt.

Gut, ich nehme solche Veranstaltungen auch schon ernst, nur geb ich Dir da eben auch völlig Recht, wer DA schon im Drubbel ist, war zu langsam für die Spitze und sollte auf die 3-5 Minuten schieben echt nen Häuflein....aber wem sag ich das  Oder eben gute Beine haben, um das zu kompensieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (14. April 2010)

Übrigens: Fahrerinnen und Fahrer der Altersklasse U19 (Juniorinnen/Junioren) dürfen in diesem Jahr auch offiziell beim Ruhrbike-Marathon starten.

Mittlerweile haben wir ein paar neue fahrtechnische "Schmankerl" ausgemacht, von denen wir hoffen, dass auch die jeweiligen Waldeigentümer mitspielen. 
Einfacher wird es damit aber nicht werden


----------



## olaf flachland (15. April 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Übrigens: Fahrerinnen und Fahrer der Altersklasse U19 (Juniorinnen/Junioren) dürfen in diesem Jahr auch offiziell beim Ruhrbike-Marathon starten.
> 
> Mittlerweile haben wir ein paar neue fahrtechnische "Schmankerl" ausgemacht, von denen wir hoffen, dass auch die jeweiligen Waldeigentümer mitspielen.
> Einfacher wird es damit aber nicht werden



Kommt auf die Definition von "einfach" an. Ich hoffe, es wird dadurch für mich einfacher


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. April 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Übrigens: Fahrerinnen und Fahrer der Altersklasse U19 (Juniorinnen/Junioren) dürfen in diesem Jahr auch offiziell beim Ruhrbike-Marathon starten.
> 
> Mittlerweile haben wir ein paar neue fahrtechnische "Schmankerl" ausgemacht, von denen wir hoffen, dass auch die jeweiligen Waldeigentümer mitspielen.
> Einfacher wird es damit aber nicht werden





Dirk, ich mag Dich


----------



## xr-fido (17. April 2010)

Aber nicht, dass Du mich noch heiraten möchtest, Markus


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2010)

Schweinkram hier!


----------



## Wayne70 (29. April 2010)

Oh, ja. Ruhrbikefestival 2010. Freue mich schon sehr. Ich denke es wird wieder eine Top Strecke.

Aber bitte:
 - macht die Startnummer und Transponderausgabe besser
   (Habt ihr ja schon angekündigt)
- gebt (falls es die gibt) eine Überraschungstasche oder was auch immer
  erst nach dem Rennen aus. Riegel oder sonstige "Pröbchen" kann sich ja
  jeder irgendwo holen, wenn man will. Wir dackeln oft wieder zurück zum
  Auto um "erhaltenswerte" Sache wegzubringen

Und wen ich es richtig verstehe, dann gibt es kein weiteres Rennen mehr neben dem Marathon am Samstag? D.h. ich kann mich auch nicht mehr 3 x an der gleichen Stelle  verfahren und auf die CC Strecke kommen (die war übrigens sehr fein  ), weil ein paar Übereifrige schon die Absperrungen so schön einladend geöffnet haben und während des Marathon trainiert haben?

Dann wird es ja noch feiner werden. Wayne


----------



## xr-fido (3. Mai 2010)

@Wayne: In diesem Jahr wird die Startnummernausgabe räumlich und personell größer gestaltet, so dass es zumindest diesen riesigen, besorgniserregenden Stau nicht mehr geben sollte (es sei denn, ALLE Teilnehmer kommen erst um 10 Uhr an)

Die "Finisher-Präsente" soll es tatsächlich auch erst bei der Rückgabe der Transponder im Rennbüro geben.

Ansonsten wird es auch in diesem Jahr eine CC-Strecke geben, die die Marathonstrecke an an ein paar wenigen Stellen queren wird. Da wir aber für den NRW-Schüler-Cup "nur" eine verkürzte CC-Strecke anbieten, dürfte sich der Trainingsbetrieb und die damit verbundene Möglichkeit von sich einschleichenden Fehler-Quellen minimieren.

Ansonsten arbeiten Volker "Kleini" und Martin, unsere zwei "besessenen" Streckenbauer schon wieder mit Vollgas an der Streckenführung, die auch in diesem Jahr wieder ein paar Neuerungen aufweisen wird.

Zu guter Letzt: Der "Ruhrbike-Marathon" heisst jetzt "ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon". 
Dies ist einfach ein kleines Dankeschön an unseren treuesten und zuverlässigsten Sponsor, der uns seit Jahren die Treue hält und uns nach Kräften unterstützt. (Musste an dieser Stelle einfach mal gesagt sein!)


----------



## xr-fido (28. Mai 2010)

In Absprache mit den anderen Ausrichtern der Nutrixxion-Marathon-Trophy wird der ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon bei gleicher Streckenlänge (49 Kilometer und 1.400 Höhenmeter) für alle Trophy-Teilnehmer sowohl für die kurze Distanz als auch für die Langdistanz gewertet.

Das bedeutet, dass diejenigen, die bisher nur die Kurzdistanz gefahren sind, entsprechend ihrer gefahrenen Zeit erfasst und im Verhältnis zu den anderen Kurzdistanzfahrern im Gesamtklassement plaziert werden.

Wer also bisher nur die Kurzdistanzen gefahren ist und in Wetter beispielsweise als Zwölfter ins Ziel kommt, im Vergleich zu allen anderen Kurzdistanzfahrern der Schnellste im Rennen war, bekommt für die Gesamtwertung den ersten Platz notiert. 

Anderes Beispiel:
Wer als Langdistanzfahrer beispielsweise als Fünfter ins Ziel kommt (weil Danowski und Co. als Nicht-Trophy-Teilnehmer vorne wieder so unglaublich Gas gegeben haben), im Vergleich zu den anderen Mitteldistanzfahrern der Trophy aber der Schnellste war, wird auch als Sieger in die Trophy-Wertung aufgenommen.


Wir weisen vorsorglich darauf hin, dass eine Siegerehrung ausschließlich für die ersten Drei der jeweiligen Altersklassen vorgenommen werden, nicht aber für die Sieger der jeweiligen Trophy-Distanzen.


----------



## xr-fido (31. Mai 2010)

Und jetzt noch eine Info für all Diejenigen, die sich zwar schon zum Ruhrbike-Marathon angemeldet haben, aber ihre Startgebühr bisher noch nicht bezahlt haben:

Bitte denkt daran, Eure Startgebühr rechtzeitig zu entrichten!

Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl liegt bei 800 Fahrerinnen und Fahrern und mittlerweile sind 750 Starter gemeldet - es haben aber noch nicht alle bezahlt.

Wie im letzten Jahr werden wir die, die beim Erreichen der maximalen Teilnehmerzahl noch nicht gezahlt haben von der Starterliste streichen und anschließend start- und zahlungswillige Sportler nachrücken lassen.

Diese Verfahrensweise resultiert aus unseren Erfahrungen aus 2007, als ca. 70 Startplätze frei blieben, weil so viele Leute sich zwar angemeldeten und wir darauf gehoffen, dass diese dann spätestens vor Ort bei der Startnummernausgabe zahlen würden. Tatsächlich erschienen die Sportler nicht und versauten damit anderen Interessierten die Teilnahme.

Wir hoffen, dass Ihr Verständnis für diese Verfahrensweise habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Juni 2010)

^gibt es diesmal auch wieder diese "wilden" Besenwagen MTB'ler die einem aufzeigen, wie langsam man ist...oder ist das Zeitfenster gross genug, um bis ins Ziel fahren zu können und in der Zeitnahme zu bleiben??!?!?!


----------



## xr-fido (2. Juni 2010)

Nee Nee, Markus - auch dieses Mal gibt es wieder einen Schlussfahrer, der auf die Einhaltung des Zeitlimits drängen wird. 

Allerdings sollte es gelingen, in diesem Jahr ein wenig eher am Einstieg zum Harkort-Berg sein, da die Strecke bis dorthin im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr etwas kürzer geworden ist. 
Dafür ist aber die Strecke auf dem Hardcore-Berg wieder etwas länger geworden...


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juni 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Nee Nee, Markus - auch dieses Mal gibt es wieder einen Schlussfahrer, der auf die Einhaltung des Zeitlimits drängen wird.
> 
> Allerdings sollte es gelingen, in diesem Jahr ein wenig eher am Einstieg zum Harkort-Berg sein, da die Strecke bis dorthin im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr etwas kürzer geworden ist.
> Dafür ist aber die Strecke auf dem Hardcore-Berg wieder etwas länger geworden...




Die Aylienz-Damenrunde wird den Besen-Bikes Gesellschaft leisten denk ich mal ;-)

Er/die beiden können sich also freuen 

Wir freuen uns.....diesmal mit ganz ganz vielen Geflammten.


----------



## pseudosportler (4. Juni 2010)

Habe mal ne Frage an den Insider xr-fido, bin angemeldet und habe auch  bezahlt, würde aber gerne wieder mit den Singlespeed fahren und auch als solcher gewertet werden, man will ja für seine mühen belohnt werden , wie wo wann kann ich als Singlespeedfahrer gelistet werden.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## xr-fido (5. Juni 2010)

@pseudosportler: Schick uns einfach eine kurze Mail mit der gleichen Schilderung an [email protected] und schon wird Sylvia Dich bei den SSP einsortieren.
Nichts leichter als das!


----------



## pseudosportler (5. Juni 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> @pseudosportler: Schick uns einfach eine kurze Mail mit der gleichen Schilderung an [email protected] und schon wird Sylvia Dich bei den SSP einsortieren.
> Nichts leichter als das!



Danke, für den Support vor Ort .
Das wäre auch mein nächster Schritt gewesen, aber wen so geballte Kompetenz vor Ort ist, kann man ja mal anfragen.
Danke für eure Arbeit .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Juni 2010)

Gibt es auch eine Wertung für den schwersten Fahrer

Ist das Höhenprofil auf der RBF Seite die aktuelle Strecke??


----------



## xr-fido (8. Juni 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Wertung für den schwersten Fahrer
> 
> Ist das Höhenprofil auf der RBF Seite die aktuelle Strecke??



zu 1. Nein - es gibt nur eine Wertung für den Fahrer mit den meisten Hühnerbeinen am Helm! Da kriegt der Erste von mir ein Bier ausgegeben 

zu 2. Yep - ist das aktuelle Höhenprofil!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. Juni 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Nee Nee, Markus - auch dieses Mal gibt es wieder einen Schlussfahrer, der auf die Einhaltung des Zeitlimits drängen wird.
> 
> Allerdings sollte es gelingen, in diesem Jahr ein wenig eher am Einstieg zum Harkort-Berg sein, da die Strecke bis dorthin im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr etwas kürzer geworden ist.
> Dafür ist aber die Strecke auf dem Hardcore-Berg wieder etwas länger geworden...



Letztes Jahr haben die mich in dem Wald vor der Hegestraße erwischt.....ich war völlig entsetzt...allerdings auch total platt...die VErpflegung auf dem Dorfplatz war schon "geschlossen" als ich oben war....nix mehr zu trinken im Camelbak!....und am Schnodderbach war Sense: Hungerast!"!!
Eine sehr ätzende Erfahrung....


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. Juni 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> ...Da kriegt der Erste von mir ein Bier ausgegeben



Ok, das ist ein faires Angebot!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Juni 2010)

Meine Helm-Beine sind mit sofortiger Wirkung Urheberrechtlich geschützt!
Nachahmer werden mit Missgunst bestraft

Soll also heissen, wenn *ich* ins Ziel komme, bekomme ich ein kühles Gersten-Kaltgetränk??


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Soll also heissen, wenn *ich* ins Ziel komme, bekomme ich ein kühles Gersten-Kaltgetränk??



Nein, der erste! und das werd ja wohl ich dann sein!


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, der erste! und das werd ja wohl ich dann sein!



Nicht wenn ich Dir im Weg rumstehe, was gut passieren kann, sowohl grundsätzlich als auch, wenn Grunzi mir dafür nen bissken von seinem Hopfenkalt abgibt ;-)


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Juni 2010)

hat jemand die Adresse fürs Navi?
war zwar schon 2 mal da aber einmal selbst morgens mit Bike hin und einmal nicht selber gefahren


----------



## Deleted 83484 (17. Juni 2010)

Straße: Harkortberg
Ort: Wetter ( Ruhr ) 

Wenn Du irgendwie nach Wetter reinkommst, wirste den Weg schon finden!!

Sportanlage Harkortberg ist da ein begriff...und ausgeschildert wird es auch sein.


----------



## SBIKERC (17. Juni 2010)

danke das funkst
gerade versucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (18. Juni 2010)

So - wir haben jetzt bei 1.000 Teilnehmern das Anmelde-Portal dicht gemacht. Soll heißen: Nun kommt keiner mehr rein!

Und da wir das Teilnehmerfeld auf 800 Leute begrenzt haben, werden wir warten bis insgesamt 800 Zahlungseingänge verbucht sind und dann all diejenigen von der Starterliste löschen, die bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gezahlt haben.

Und übrigens: Wir bieten in diesem Jahr wieder unseren kostenlosen Shuttle-Bus an, der im Pendelverkehr zwischen dem Gewerbegebiet Schöntal (für die Navi-Besitzer: Bitte "Remestraße, 58300 Wetter (Ruhr)" eingeben) und dem Harkortberg hin und her fährt. Hintergrund ist, dass das Parkplatzangebot rund um den Berg sehr begrenzt ist. Und mit dem Bus wird man wirklich dicht an das Veranstaltungsgelände gebracht.

Wir nehmen auch von den Teilnehmern Taschen oder Rucksäcke entgegen und bewahren sie bis zum Renn-Ende auf. So hat man die Möglichkeit, nach dem Rennen zu duschen und sich umzuziehen und dann mit dem Shuttle-Bus und/oder dem Bike wieder zum Park-Areal zurück zu fahren. 
Das Parken an der Shuttle-Station ist selbstverständlich auch kostenfrei.


----------



## Boris2401 (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe gerade einen Startplatz gewonnen!
Leider wohne ich ca. 450km entfernt... 
Wenn jemand interesse hat, bitte eine PN an mich mit Name, Adresse und Geburtsdatum.
Dann kann er den Platz haben und ich geb die Daten weiter.
Allerding muss ich das bis Freitag gemacht haben, also beeilen!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (25. Juni 2010)

Der Marathon in Wetter rechtfertigt auch eine so lange Anreise...Du wirst es nicht bereuen......



Nagut...es ist schon eine ganz schön lange Anfahrt, gebe ich ja zu


----------



## xr-fido (26. Juni 2010)

Da wir jetzt -knapp eine Woche vor dem Rennen- noch ernste Schwierigkeiten mit einem Grundstückeigentümer bekommen haben, mussten wir uns auf die Suche nach einem neuen Streckenabschnitt machen. 
Und wir haben ihn auch gefunden: Den absoluten Hammer-Trail! 
Man wird ihn lieben (die erste Hälfte) und man wird ihn hassen (die zweite Hälfte)! 

Mehr wird aber jetzt nicht verraten!


----------



## Rotten67 (27. Juni 2010)

Hassen??
Bergauf oder Bergab


----------



## Deleted 83484 (27. Juni 2010)

100%ig bergauf


----------



## xr-fido (27. Juni 2010)

@Grunzi:


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2010)

sehr schön wenns auch bergauf schön wurzelig ist.
bei den letzten beiden marathons im harz und in willingen hatten bei sowas die meisten probleme zu fahren. ich fands einfach nur schön.


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juni 2010)

hi, 
soeben platt zu hause, 
danke volker 
volker meinte man kann ihn mit dem mittleren kettenblatt fahren 
ich meine ne spinne kann ja auch die wand rauflaufen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (27. Juni 2010)

Kommt denn noch ein aktueller gpx Track raus?


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> @Grunzi:



Danke


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2010)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Kommt denn noch ein aktueller gpx Track raus?



Sehr sicher nicht  was auch gut so ist denk ich.


----------



## Rotten67 (28. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn gut daran??
Ich schließe so aus, das ich mich verfahre
oder meinst du weil viele den Kurs nachfahreen werden??
Das passiert so oder so
leider


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

sicher kann man nicht verhindern dass viele versuchen den kurs vorher zu verfahren, aber ein gps-track würde das ganze noch begünstigen.
die strecke geht ja nicht nur durch öffentlichen wald, sondern auch durch privatgelände.


----------



## xr-fido (28. Juni 2010)

Die Strecke geht sogar zu 95 Prozent über private Grundstücksflächen. Und wir haben ca. 120 Grundstückseigentümer, die wir um ihre Zustimmung zum Befahren ihrer Flächen befragen müssen. Und verweigern nur 20 Grundstückseigentümer ihre Zustimmung, können wir das Rennen absagen.

Insofern ist es wichtig, dass das Verhältnis zwischen Veranstalter und Eigentümern nicht belastet wird. 

Das erfordert die Einhaltung von vereinbarten Regeln. Dazu zählt u.a., dass wir den Streckenverlauf nicht bekannt geben und alles versuchen, dass die Strecke vorher nicht intensiv befahren wird. Und dazu zählt eben auch, dass das Vorhandensein von Zäunen respektiert wird, die ausschließlich für das Rennen geöffnet werden und nicht überklettert oder sogar nieder gerissen werden sollten. Weder vor, noch nach dem Rennen. 
Leider haben wir das aber schon erleben dürfen.

Und eigentlich ist es auszuschließen, dass man sich bei uns verfährt. Die Strecke wird sehr gut ausgeschildert sein und wir haben ca. 90 Streckenposten und 25 Polizeibeamte im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (28. Juni 2010)

Es gibt wohl ein Missverständnis. Wollte weder vorher noch danach den Kurs fahren. Habe den nur gerne auf meinem Edge.
Mache ich bei jeder RTF so. Man verfährt sich nicht und weiß wie lange die Qual noch dauert )


----------



## hefra (28. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage zu dem Startnr Pfand, gilt das auch für Lizenzfahrer oder reicht es wie üblich die Lizenz zu hinterlegen?


----------



## Loriot76 (28. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sehr schön wenns auch bergauf schön wurzelig ist.
> bei den letzten beiden marathons im harz und in willingen hatten bei sowas die meisten probleme zu fahren. ich fands einfach nur schön.


 
Oh je, ich befürchte schlimmes fürs Wochenende.  Wird so schon mit angekündigten 33 Grad heiß genug und dann noch paar Höhenmeter mehr. Ich nehm ne tragbare Dusche mit 20 Liter Wasser mit....


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

das mit den wurzeln bergauf war nur eine vermutung! 
eine herausforderung wärs aber.


----------



## Honigblume (28. Juni 2010)

Wäre so gern zum zuschauen gekommen.... :-( 
Leider macht mir die Arbeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung, muß einspringen.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

zuschauen?

selber fahren ist IN.


----------



## Honigblume (28. Juni 2010)

Uh....ne, Wetter *haha* ist mir ne Spur zu heftig.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Uh....ne, Wetter *haha* ist mir ne Spur zu heftig.



Nächstes Jahr biste dabei ja?  Versprochen? 
Fährste noch wo diese Saison??


----------



## Honigblume (28. Juni 2010)

Was? Wo? Wie meinen?

Mal gucken 

Nordenau und Langenberg, überlege noch Grafschaft mitzunehmen.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Was? Wo? Wie meinen?
> 
> Mal gucken
> 
> Nordenau und Langenberg, überlege noch Grafschaft mitzunehmen.



Wir werden uns auf jeden Fall da sehen schätz ich, auch wenn ich nur meinen freund begleite, der in Grafschaft wohl definitiv und Norenau evtl. starten wird. Langenberg is Pflicht 

Ich starte dies Jahr noch in Plettenberg, Duisburg halt und Wickede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (28. Juni 2010)

@hefra: Es ist wie im letzten Jahr: Wer bei uns eine Lizenz hinterlegt, der muss keinen Transponderpfand zahlen. Statt dessen darf er/sie sich vorne im Lizenzfahrer-Block aufstellen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. Juni 2010)

So so he he


----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. Juni 2010)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Oh je, ich befürchte schlimmes fürs Wochenende.  Wird so schon mit angekündigten 33 Grad heiß genug und dann noch paar Höhenmeter mehr. Ich nehm ne tragbare Dusche mit 20 Liter Wasser mit....



Aber mit Mineralwasser

Oder Weizenbier...dann hat die Sache doch noch einen Sinn;-)

Und zum Thema verfahren: ich war letztes JAhr dank des warmen Wetters und durch falschen ehrgeiz in einen Hungerast gefahren und daher wirklich ganz ganz hinten .......teilweise räumten die Posten schon die Stellung...und trotzdem habe ich mich nicht verfahren!
Also die Sorge ist definitv unbegründet!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. Juni 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Aber mit Mineralwasser
> 
> Oder Weizenbier...dann hat die Sache doch noch einen Sinn;-)
> 
> ...



Servus Grunzi, da freut es dich sicher zu hören das das Wetter am Samstag in Wetter kein Kind von Traurigkeit ist.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Servus Grunzi, da freut es dich sicher zu hören das das Wetter am Samstag in Wetter kein Kind von Traurigkeit ist.



Also ich seh die Hölle vor mir..... Oh Mann. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## radfee2000 (29. Juni 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Mal gucken
> 
> Nordenau und Langenberg, überlege noch Grafschaft mitzunehmen.


 
Hallo Rennblümchen, nimm doch auch Wickede noch mit. 
Dann biste in der Gesamtwertung!

Wir sehen uns dann auf jeden Fall bei allen Events. Saalhausen allerdings werde ich auslassen. 

Samstag in Wetter zu fahren finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch (zu) krass, vorallem bei der Hitze.  
Ich hoffe, die Besentruppe spendiert mal nen Eis oder ne kalte Dusche zwischendurch


----------



## xr-fido (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habe grad über die Presse dazu aufgerufen, dass sich möglichst viele Kinder -bis an die Zähne mit Wasserpistolen bewaffnet- an die Strecke stellen.

Allerdings sind wir mit dem Versuch, sogenannte Durchfahrtsduschen zu bestellen, gescheitert. 
Aber vielleicht finden wir noch eine andere Lösung...


----------



## xysiu33 (29. Juni 2010)

Durchfahrtdusche ist ja eine feine Sache aber ein Stück Wasserschlauch tut`s auch. Das wird bei der Hitzeschlacht bitter nötig. 

Jungs: kann mir jemand die letzte Auffahrt zum Har(d)-Core-Berg (hinter dem Bahnhof ) kurz Beschreiben ? Letztes Jahr war ich verletzungsbedingt leider nicht dabei - so weit ich gelesen habe, wurde die Auffahrt geändert / verlängert. Hierauf bin ich schon gespannt. Hoffentlich schaffe ich die Zieleinfahrt innerhalb der vorgegebenen 4 Stunden...

Nach dem Marathon "laufen" wir alle gemütlich durch den Seilpark - wäre eine willkommene Abwechslung 

Noch eine Frage: welche(r) der Sauerland-Marathons ist/sind eurer Meinung nach zu Empfehlen ? Habe gehört, dass einige ziemlich langweilig zu fahren sind....Vielleicht könnt ihr paar eurer Eindrücke hier preisgeben....
Danke im Voraus für eure Meinungen.

Bis Samstag. Füllt eure Camelbacks mit kühlem Radler voll !


----------



## Honigblume (29. Juni 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Rennblümchen, nimm doch auch Wickede noch mit.
> Dann biste in der Gesamtwertung!
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann auf jeden Fall bei allen Events. Saalhausen allerdings werde ich auslassen.
> ...



Wäre ja mal was  ein Eis spendiert zu bekommen sowie in der Gesamtwertung aufzutauchen. 

Ich überlege es mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2010)

jedenfalls wird man glaube ich ein paar sanis mehr brauchen. 35 grad im schatten, das sind locker 40-45 auf dem asphalt in der sonne, hinzu kommen noch stellen im wald wo die hitze steht.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habe zumindest 3 Liter an Flaschen "am Mann" (Rahmen/Stütze/Trikotasche). Das muss bis zu den Verpflegungen reichen


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2010)

du hast schon gesehen dass es 3 verpflegungen gibt?


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> du hast schon gesehen dass es 3 verpflegungen gibt?





Böllberg, Hege und??


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2010)

Servicestellen:

Böllberg (16km), Volmarstein (36 km), Harkortberg (45 km)
Verpflegung: Obst, Riegel, Getränke


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> Servicestellen:
> 
> Böllberg (16km), Volmarstein (36 km), Harkortberg (45 km)
> Verpflegung: Obst, Riegel, Getränke



Also den letzten zähl ich da echt nimmer mit so 3 km vor Schluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (29. Juni 2010)

Die letzte "Verpflegung" ist üblicherweise *im* Ziel - war zumindest in den letzten Jahren immer so - also wir gehabt unterwegs die zwei Verpflegungsstellen an den bekannten und bewährten Stellen.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2010)

dann sollte die ausschreibung vielleicht mal geändert werden!


----------



## Beelzebub (29. Juni 2010)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Durchfahrtdusche ist ja eine feine Sache aber ein Stück Wasserschlauch tut`s auch. Das wird bei der Hitzeschlacht bitter nötig.



Gab es doch letztes jahr an der Hegestraße. Danke nochmal den netten Anwohnern für die Berieselung


----------



## hefra (29. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch die Durchfahrtsdusche aus Solingen leihen...

Gibt es eigentlich wie in Grafschaft an der Verpflegung Flaschen? Wäre bei der Hitze echt von Vorteil. 
Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. Dann müssen 2 Flaschen und das bisschen aus den Bechern eben reichen.


----------



## Vinc-Black (29. Juni 2010)

Wird schon klappen mit dem Wetter in Wetter!  Letztes Jahr war es auch so warm und verdammt schwül noch dazu!

Also, gibt doch nichts besseres als bei Sonnenschein zu biken!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. Juni 2010)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Also, gibt doch nichts besseres als bei Sonnenschein zu biken!



Naja......ich denke schon 

Aber wie jedes JAhr stelle ich mich der Sache entgegen!

Durchfahrtsduschen....mmhh...Sachen gibt's......vielleicht kann ja die Feuerwehr sowas "zaubern" ??


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

ich hätte gerne freiwillige anschieber am berg. 


jetzt mal ernst:
auf grund der menschenmassen soll es ja zwangsläufig schiebepassagen am anfang geben.
bei welchem km sind die genau?


----------



## 1967downhill (30. Juni 2010)

WIr machen die Anreise aus NL. Vatti startet um 10.30 bei den Lizenz Senioren und Sohnemann um 11.00 bei den U13.
Waren vor 4-5 Jahren da und hat für ein kurz Marathon (oder verlängertes XC rennen )gut gefallen!


----------



## olaf flachland (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne freiwillige anschieber am berg.
> 
> 
> jetzt mal ernst:
> ...



Ich habe gerüchteweise gehört, daß diese Menschenmassen dieses Jahr besonders vor den Eiswagen zu finden sein werden


----------



## SBIKERC (30. Juni 2010)

denke das wird mein erster Marathon aufm Fully
gestern mal das Fahrwerk abgestimmt
aber die Temperaturen werden einen eh den Rest geben (37°)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (30. Juni 2010)

Da fahr ich doch lieber mit meiner Eis- anstatt Rennkeule. So kommt auch noch Kohle rein.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne freiwillige anschieber am berg.
> 
> 
> jetzt mal ernst:
> ...






Ansich direkt am ersten Trail  nach der Asphaltanfahrt nach der Neutralisiation. Km ab Start würde ich sagen 4,5 - 5.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

oh gott, und ich starte in block 4 ...

oder interpretiere ich die ausschreibung falsch?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juni 2010)

durch den verlängerten Straßenanstieg nach der Ruhrbrücke ( also quasi nach der Startfreigabe ) wird sich das Fahrerfeld schonmal gehörig in die Länge ziehen. Denn soweit meine Ortkenntnis es hergibt wird diesmal der komplette Asphalt-Anstieg bis ganz oben gefahren...und nicht wie sonst die Jahre nach einem Drittel rechts in den Wald.
Somit dürfte es auch keinen richtigen Engpass mehr geben.

Aber alles nur Vermutung.

Einfach mitfahren und hinterher staunen


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

ok, danke!

hoffe nur die straße ist schön breit.

bin in willingen von fast ganz hinten gestartet und die ersten km hätte man auch durchweg schieben können. schneller gings nicht, wenn man sich den hass der anderen nicht aufhalsen wollte.


----------



## xr-fido (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> oh gott, und ich starte in block 4 ...
> 
> oder interpretiere ich die ausschreibung falsch?



Tatsächlich interpretierst Du die Ausschreibung falsch. Es gibt nämlich nur einen überschaubaren Lizenz-Fahrer-Block und einen weniger überschaubaren Fun-Fahrer-Block. Auch hier gilt: Wer zu spät kommt, steht ganz hinten!

Beide Blöcke starten höchstwahrscheinlich zeitgleich, evtl. aber auch mit einem kurzen Versatz von 15 Sekunden (ist abhängig von dem Zeitnahme-Unternehmen).

Ansonsten ist es so, wie Grunzi es schon geschrieben hat. Und die Straße ist eine Bundesstraße und in beide Richtungen gesperrt - sollte also wirklich breit genug sein.

Allerdings kann nicht garantiert werden, dass es im ersten Single-Trail-Anstieg nicht doch zu einem Stau kommt...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

danke, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 

ist dann also vergleichbar mit sundern-hagen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Juni 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Tatsächlich interpretierst Du die Ausschreibung falsch. Es gibt nämlich nur einen überschaubaren Lizenz-Fahrer-Block und einen weniger überschaubaren Fun-Fahrer-Block. Auch hier gilt: Wer zu spät kommt, steht ganz hinten!
> 
> Beide Blöcke starten höchstwahrscheinlich zeitgleich, evtl. aber auch mit einem kurzen Versatz von 15 Sekunden (ist abhängig von dem Zeitnahme-Unternehmen).
> 
> ...




 Den ganzen Höllenberg hinauf statt nur  1/3?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> danke, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
> 
> ist dann also vergleichbar mit sundern-hagen.



Von der breite schon, Steigung kannst du Sundern 3 mal reinpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter74 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich hätte noch einen Startplatz über.
Abzugeben zum Selbstkostenpreis.
Bei Interesse bitte Kontakt via PM.

Gruß & Danke für Euer Interesse

Sven


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Von der breite schon, Steigung kannst du Sundern 3 mal reinpacken.



Blödsinn....so schlimm is die Grundschötteler ja wohl nicht.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2010)

Hunter74 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen !
> 
> Ich hätte noch einen Startplatz über.
> Abzugeben zum Selbstkostenpreis.
> ...



Wir haben da im Forum wen ausm Verein der gern noch starten würde meine ich.

Schade, das Du nicht dabei bist.

LG


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2010)

zum 100% wird der erste trail geschoben, erstens ist er schmal, und es liegen an 2-3 stellen dünne bäume quer über den trail, spätestens unten steht alles, da es 90 grad rechts etwas steiler und sehr sehr staubig (pulverisierter lehm, etwa 3-5cm tief)raufgeht. 

und da sehe ich das hauptproblem, wir sind heute ähnliche wege in einer 8er gruppe gefahren, sicht war prakisch 0, du hast den vordermann nicht gesehen, und es gibt in wetter mehrere solche wege mit dieser beschaffenheit. selbst mir brille hat man kein durchblick. aber nach fast jedem trail kommt ne waldautobahn, oder eine straße.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Von der breite schon, Steigung kannst du Sundern 3 mal reinpacken.



das haben wir jedes jahr im ersten rennen. gleich am start gehts erstmal ordentlich bergauf. 
die erste runde geht noch, aber die zweite ists nur noch gequäle.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juni 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Blödsinn....so schlimm is die Grundschötteler ja wohl nicht.



mit dem Auto nicht.....aber mit dem Bike wird es schon eine Herausforderung...zumal 33 Grad Temperatur angesagt sind!

Das wird sich schon alles irgendwie sortieren! Wie jedes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Juli 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> zum 100% wird der erste trail geschoben, erstens ist er schmal, und es liegen an 2-3 stellen dünne bäume quer über den trail, spätestens unten steht alles, da es 90 grad rechts etwas steiler und sehr sehr staubig (pulverisierter lehm, etwa 3-5cm tief)raufgeht.
> 
> und da sehe ich das hauptproblem, wir sind heute ähnliche wege in einer 8er gruppe gefahren, sicht war prakisch 0, du hast den vordermann nicht gesehen, und es gibt in wetter mehrere solche wege mit dieser beschaffenheit. selbst mir brille hat man kein durchblick. aber nach fast jedem trail kommt ne waldautobahn, oder eine straße.




Hm, dann kennen wir beide 2 erste Trails. Denn die "dünnen Bäume", mag aber auich sein das ich da einfach drübergebügelt bin, wäre mir getz nciht aufgefallen.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juli 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> mit dem Auto nicht.....aber mit dem Bike wird es schon eine Herausforderung...zumal 33 Grad Temperatur angesagt sind!
> 
> Das wird sich schon alles irgendwie sortieren! Wie jedes Jahr




Mit 33 kommse ggf. nicht mehr hin, aber das ist fast egal


----------



## Fortification (1. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Den ganzen Höllenberg hinauf statt nur  1/3?



Stell dich nicht so an, unser Bierchen fährt den komplett aufm Hinterrad hoch


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juli 2010)

Fortification schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an, unser Bierchen fährt den komplett aufm Hinterrad hoch





Stimmt, der is ja dies Jahr wohl nicht als "Einsammler" hinten ;-)

Aber der ist auch 15 Jahre jünger als Chris, muss man auch ma so sagen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Juli 2010)

Fortification schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an, unser Bierchen fährt den komplett aufm Hinterrad hoch



Da hilft wohl nur ein 500mm Vorbau. 

@Wence: Ja wie gesagt alles unter 2:45 ist ertragbar. Aber ist wirklich gut zu wissen und so kann man sich den Anstieg besser einteilen. Geht es denn bis zum Kreisverkehr oder schon eher auf den Trail.?


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl nur ein 500mm Vorbau.
> 
> @Wence: Ja wie gesagt alles unter 2:45 ist ertragbar. Aber ist wirklich gut zu wissen und so kann man sich den Anstieg besser einteilen. Geht es denn bis zum Kreisverkehr oder schon eher auf den Trail.?



Nee, das geht dann oben aufm Kopp, also wirklich bis fast ganz hoch  (is meine ich noch weiter als der erste Kreisverkehr, aber nagel mich getz nicht drauf fest) rechts in ne Wohnbebauung rein, nen Stück bergab und ersma noch weiter über ne Seitenstrasse. Das dauert alles bis zum ersten Trail nun was länger. Also absolut zeit genug, um alles zu entzerren wie ich finde und auch meine.


----------



## Honigblume (1. Juli 2010)

Geht die Strecke zufällig auch durch die Elfringhauser Schweiz? 
Hab da heute Shimano Flatterband gesichtet und habs der Ruhrbike Strecke zugeordnet.


----------



## 3radfahrer (1. Juli 2010)

Wird wohl noch von der CTF am Sonntag sein.


----------



## Honigblume (1. Juli 2010)

Ah, ok.
Dennoch, schöne Strecke


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Juli 2010)

Bis zum Kreisverkehr wird's wohl nicht gehen....ich vermute mal das es an der Sparkasse rechts rein gehen wird....?!?!?!?

Spekulation Spekulation.....Samstag wissen wir's genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anatol20 (2. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Der Startplatz meiner Freundin ist abzugeben. Sie ist letzte Woche im Training gestürzt und noch nicht so weit genesen, als dass sie in Wetter an den Start gehen könnte.

Wer also noch Interesse, aber keinen Startplatz hat, der soll sich melden. Abzugeben ist die Startnummer für die bereits bezahlten 28 Euro. Die Übergabe müsste morgen früh vor dem Start erfolgen. Ob die Personendaten noch geändert werden können, kann ich nicht sagen, aber zumindest würde euch ein Start ermöglicht.

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!

Grüße
Anatol


----------



## Unrest (2. Juli 2010)

Es geht um das Mahlen von Mehl bei dem Spruch, hab ich neulich gelernt. 

Die Strecke wird übel, aber schön.
Seht zu, dass ihr unten in Wetter noch genug Körner für die letzen 8km habt, denn die habens in sich! 


Grüße,
Unrest


----------



## anatol20 (2. Juli 2010)

Ehrlich? Ich dachte von Malen

Schau mal an, doch noch was gelernt

*Thema Hitze*
Ich habs heute bei der Vorbelastung schon gespürt, wie Sche**e diese Hitze beim Sport ist. Mal sehen, wie das morgen ausgeht


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juli 2010)

anatol20 schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Ich dachte von Malen
> 
> Schau mal an, doch noch was gelernt
> 
> ...



Daher habe ich meine 45 Min. Vorbelastung heute früh um 4 gefahren


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> dass ihr unten in Wetter noch genug Körner für die letzen 8km habt, denn die habens in sich!
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Unrest



...sind aber zumindest weitestgehend schattig ;-)


----------



## anatol20 (2. Juli 2010)

Wer will nen Startplatz???


----------



## Unrest (2. Juli 2010)

Da hab ich von Kleini aber anderes gehört.. Na, mal sehen wie heftig das morgen wird.


----------



## Rotten67 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bin letzte WOche schon  bei einem RR Marathon mit 3400hm eingegangen. Also dann morgen halt nochmal, ist doch immer wieder nett


----------



## Unrest (2. Juli 2010)

Hey, du bist bestimmt auch so'n Masochist der sich Duisburg solo antut, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber diese Mal zu viert. Sonst war es immer im Duo. Aber mla entspannt schneller fahren hat ja auch was.


----------



## Unrest (2. Juli 2010)

Lange entspannt im Flow sein ist auch geil. Hoffe nur mir bleiben dieses Jahr die Hitzköpfe erspart...


Bis morgen,
Unrest


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

geilstes rennen ever!
die strecke war echt ein traum.

nächstes jahr dann auch gerne 2 runden. 

habe 2h37min gebraucht.


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Juli 2010)

so wieder da
wie immer eine geile Strecke
Wetter war aber echt hart, zum Vergleich zum Vorjahr hat mich die Hitze 15min gekostet -> 3Stunden

danke an die ganzen Leute mit den kühlen Erfrischungen
ABER
dickes Minus für die Orga  im Puncto Festival...da war ja rein gar nix los, keine Musik, Stimmung, kaum Leute etc.
das war in der Vergangenheit deutlich besser


----------



## Tman (3. Juli 2010)

Fand die Strecke auch gut. Kam mir sehr entgegen. Meine Zeit weiß ich allerdings (noch) nicht. Mit der Hitze bin ich eigentlich auch sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Viel trinken war angesagt. Dazu von meiner Seite ein Kritikpunkt. Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure auszugeben geht gar nicht.  Das kam wieder hoch und in einer Radflsche ist das mit Kohlensäure einfach *******. Die "Zielverpflegung" war auch sehr mager, da bin ich von anderen Veranstaltungen mit ähnlichem Startgeld anderes gewohnt. Wenigstens für ein Getränk mit Geschmack und ein paar Bananen hätte es noch reichen sollen. 
Insgesamt aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag mit guter Stimmung an der Strecke.


----------



## California81 (3. Juli 2010)

Die Strecke war wieder super! Sehr staubig (schlecht für Linsenträger), aber das haben wir dem Wetter zu verdanken. Der Stau im ersten Trail war kürzer als letztes Jahr, kann aber auch daran gelegen haben dass ich weiter vorne gestartet bin und diesmal nicht von ganz hinten. Super waren die Streckenposten und Markierungen auf den Wegen. Da war  verfahren quasi unmöglich.
Die Verpflegungsstände waren - wie im letzten Jahr - nur mit dem nötigsten ausgerüstet. Von den ausgepackten Riegeln, die in der Sonne standen hab ich mich nicht getraut einen zu nehmen.
Im Ziel hätte es ruhig auch noch eine Kleinigkeit zu essen geben können, aber der Veranstalter wollte wohl lieber am Würstchenstand Kasse machen. 
Das Festivalgelände wirkte in der Tat etwas mager. Das hätte man schon allein damit besser machen könnnen, wenn man einige Sonnenschirme und Bänke aufgestellt hätte.
Was mir auch nicht so gefallen hat war die Sache mit dem Chip an der Startnummer für den Rücken. Hätte man das nicht wieder an der Lenker-Nr. machen können? Für Rucksackträger war das ziemlich blöd.
Meine Zeit war im übrigen 3:05 Std. - bei 10 °C weniger wäre ich sicher noch unter die 3 Std. gefahren. Für die Verhältnisse bin ich auf jeden Fall zufrieden.
Alles in allem eine Top-Veranstaltunge - nächstes Jahr wieder, dann unter 3 Stunden !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2010)

Ein geiler Tag!

Stimmung und Support an der Strecke klasse  Temperaturen der blanke Horror, auch wenn ich besser klar kam als in der ersten Std. noch gedacht. Knapp über 4 Std. geschafft (trotz der teilweise elendslangen erzwungenen Schiebepasssagen, die mich allein schon auf dem 1. Trail 15 Minuten gekostet haben, aber das weiss man vorher  und brachte auch ne menge netter Unterhaltungen.

Aber ich habe Menschen leiden sehen, aufgeben, vor Krämpfen schreiend. Gott sei dank bin ich ohne all dies durchgekommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

@ Metzkergiga4u
am start warst du genau vor mir, aber dann warste auch sehr schnell hinter mir. 

wie lange hast du gebraucht?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ Metzkergiga4u
> am start warst du genau vor mir, aber dann warste auch sehr schnell hinter mir.
> 
> wie lange hast du gebraucht?



 Mal hallo zu sagen hätte wohl wehgetan? Woran haste mich den erkannt an der grazilen Statur? Davon mal ab kann ich in der Startphase nicht mithalten ob bei XC oder XCM. 
Ergebnisse sind noch nicht online ich hoffe nicht mehr als 3 Stunden, habe vergessen zu stoppen.


----------



## tczygowski (3. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Kommentar von einem langsamen Fahrer.

Die Strecke war super, technisch hätten man aber etwas drauf legen können. Da der "Fanclub" am Start/Ziel gewartet hat, kam von denen natürlich auch als Kretikpunkt, das für die Unterhaltung der Zuschauer "nichts" geboten wurde. Bei anderen Rennen gibt es wie oben schon einmal erwähnt, kalte Getränke, etc. -das fand ich echt Schade, ne Tasse mit Creme, brauche ich zumindestens nicht...

Zum Thema langsamer Fahrer, "wir" hatten die bekantschaft mit einem nicht so fähigen Streckenposten gemacht. Der hat erst einmal ne 6er Gruppe schön 300m vor dem Zielbereich, fast den ganzen Berg runtergeschickt... Das war natürlich Prima


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

war mir nicht so ganz sicher wegen dem trikot.

stand links hinter dir am start.
der mit dem grünen trikot.

nach den ersten staus war die spitze weg, und ab da bin ich eigentlich nur noch nach vorne gefahren. mal kurz mit einzelnen fahrern zusammen, aber die kamen nicht hinterher.
wäre ich am start noch etwas schneller gewesen, hätte ich mich vielleicht noch unter die ersten 3 meiner ak schieben können. bin 5. und der 3. war glaube ich nur 4min vor mir.

wollte am start nicht überpowern, da es ja ein kaltstart war. warmfahren ist bei einer stunde im startblock ja nahezu sinnlos.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2010)

Aso ok herzlichen Glückwunsch trotzdem. Für mich war das Wetter die Hölle. Nach den ersten paar Anstiegen dachte ich das ich gleich elendig verrecke. Mir war schwindelig, musste fast kotzen und kriegte nur schlecht Luft. Die erste Dusche war meine Rettung, auch wenn mir dannach das Wasser aus den Schuhen lief fühlte ich mich wie neugeboren und konnte ein wenig das "Tempo" (wenn man es denn so nennen kann) forcieren. Die Handschuhe sind in die Trikottasche gewandert und es wurde keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen sich mit kühlenden Nass zu überschütten. Konnte mit 2 netten Lizenzherren den weiteren Weg bestreiten und mich auch ein wenig absetzen. Auf dem Trail zur Ruhrbrücke eimal falsch abgebogen , vor dem Harkortberg letztes Gel geschlürft und mit der 2. Trinkflasche den Streckenposten beworfen. Die glühenden Wiesenabschnitte und Uphills haben mir nochmal den Hitzevogel rausgeschossen und ich war heilfroh das ich im Ziel in eine schattige Ecke kriechen konnte. Insgesammt wars sehr geil, aber ohne fremde Hilfe hätte ich den Parkschein ziehen müssen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch an das Ruhrbike-Orga-Team!
Wieder eine traumhafte Strecke mit schönen Singletrails!
Leider hat die Entspannungstaktik nach dem 1. Berg nicht geklappt, am Nadelöhr gab's wieder Warteschlangen...
Und wieder gab's auch die Spezialisten, die in der Schlange Stress haben und hier mit geschultertem Rad durchs Gebüsch stolpernd an den geduldig Wartenden vorbeiziehen.  Sportlichen Gruß!
Die Kritik am Festivalplatz kann ich nachvollziehen, wenig ansprechend und nix los. Das schlimmste für mich waren nach dem Rennen die pullerwarmen Getränke! Nur Wasser, nix zu essen....schade.

Aber ich komm wieder!

LG
Stefan


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

ergebnisse sind online.

http://www.maxx-timing.de/ergebnisse_veranst_maxx.php?verein_schluessel=18&veranst_schluessel=45


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Juli 2010)

danke
gibt es auch offizielle Bilder von Sportograf oder ähnlich???


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2010)

Platz 16 in der Teamwertung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

ich suche mir auch immer das beste ergebnis raus wozu ich beigetragen habe. 

achja, teamwertung platz 1: Not Licensed


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich suche mir auch immer das beste ergebnis raus wozu ich beigetragen habe.
> 
> achja, teamwertung platz 1: Not Licensed


----------



## Hoppser (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo k star, 
tolle Leistung.

Gratulation zu deinem Ergebnis 
Bis dahin... & weiterhin viel Erfolg.


Ciao


----------



## California81 (3. Juli 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> danke
> gibt es auch offizielle Bilder von Sportograf oder ähnlich???



Hier: http://www.sportler1.de/foto/show/id/45/bRuhrbike-Marathon-Wetter-Noch-nicht-vollstndigb


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Juli 2010)

^^ cool danke 
sogar schon eins dabei


----------



## 3radfahrer (4. Juli 2010)

War dat geil gestern? 

Ers mal schön ne Grenzerfahrung in der prallen Sonne gesammelt und dann noch ne Klatsche für Argentinien. Besser geht ja wohl nicht! 

Ach doch! Wär ich etwas schneller gefahren, dann hätte ich das erste Tor noch gesehen.


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2010)

der marathon gestern war stimmungsmäßig bei mir zwischen kacke und boah watt geil.
am anfang ein sturz, ohne gehts bei mir nicht, mit einer dicken acht im HR und am ende knapp 20min schneller als letztes jahr.

immerhin platz 5 in meiner klasse

danke an die zuschauer und den streckenposten bei diesem alten- oder versehrtenheim die mir wasser gaben, da ich nix mehr hatte, und dem fahrer mit dem weißen speci hardtail von den zee aylienz der mir beim letzten anstieg den pacemaker gemacht hatte.

nächstes jahr federgabel!!


----------



## hefra (4. Juli 2010)

Von mir zu erstmal ein fettes Danke an die Anwohner! Die haben mich gerettet. 

Gleich auf dem ersten Trail war meine zweite Flasche leer und ohne die nette Wasserversorgung durch die Anwohner, teils per Gießkanne, wäre ich nicht zu ende gefahren.
So konnte ich das ganze wenigstens noch als Training beenden.
Durch den ganzen Staub konnte ich nicht mehr tief genug atmen um hohes Tempo zu gehen.

Die Stecke war wie immer schön, wobei ich das Gefühl hatte, dass früher weniger Waldautobahn drin war. Macht aber nicht. War eine gute Mischung.

Ansonsten war ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht von der Veranstalltung. Ich bin da besseres gewohnt. 
- was soll diese rießige Rückennr mit Folie und Transponder? Da kann ich gleich mit Rucksack fahren, gab den totalen Hitzestau am Rücken. Und wenn jede Nr einzeln gescannt wird braucht man keinen Transponder... warum nicht wie bei der Buli? Einfach an die Federgabel und über eine Matte fahren.
- die Getränkeversorgung im Ziel war echt mau. Von anderen Rennen kennt man gratis Alkoholfreie Biere oder Nutrixxon oder sonstwas. 
- auch auf der Strecke war die Getränke Versorgung etwas suboptimal. Bei solchem Wette hätte man vielleicht einfach eine weitere Wasser stelle einbauen sollen (Ich weiß kann auch Genemigungsproblem sein). Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, die netten Anwohner habens ausgebügelt.
- die Strecke war teilweise schlecht ausgeschildert bzw abgeflattert. 
- die Tasse als Präsent ist über! Warum dann nicht gleich weglassen und stattdessen an der Verpflegung eine Trinkflasche.
Ansonsten wars super, danke nochmal auch an die Dame die vor der Dusche auf die Bikes aufgepasst hat.


----------



## 3radfahrer (4. Juli 2010)

Ach mann hört doch mal auf. Besser ne Tasse als gar nichts. Ich freu mich darüber auf jeden Fall und hab sie auch grad im Einsatz.

Und die Zusätzliche Verpflegungsstelle war ja auch da. Kurz vor der zweiten. War doch alles in Ordnung. Ich denke es ist keiner Verdurstet.

Also seid doch froh dass ihr dabei wart und es geniessen konntet. Jeder Marathon ist anders. Der eine gut der andere besser. Man sollte lieber mal drüber nachdenken was es allein an Arbeit kostet so viele Privatgrundstücke zur legalen Durchfahrt zu organisieren. Das ist ein grosses Lob wert. Nicht nur an die Organisatoren, sondern auch an die Anwohner bzw. Eigentümer. Danke für alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anatol20 (4. Juli 2010)

Was soll immer dieses Rumgenörgel an der Orga?

Bringt doch eure Familien mit und lasst sie auf dem Festivalgelände Stimmung machen. Es war halt keine Bundesliga dieses Jahr, also auch nicht so viele Menschen. 

Ich denke, dass daher auch die Mittel etwas knapper waren, weil weniger Sponsoren dieses Event tragen, somit auch weniger Auswahl am Buffet.

Aber alles in Allem war die Strecke, Beschilderung und die gesamte Infrastruktur absolut perfekt organisiert. 

Dickes Lob und nächstes Jahr hole ich meinen Titel zurück


----------



## crazy.man77 (4. Juli 2010)

Wie im letzten Jahr eine super Strecke. Blöd war nur, dass es trotz neutralisiertem Start wieder einen Stau an der ersten Engstelle gab. Vielleicht wäre es hier besser, das Starterfeld in 200er Blöcke einzuteilen, die dann im Abstand von 5 Minuten starten. Aufgrund der hohen Temperatur war ich aber 30 Minuten hinter meiner angepeilten Zeit. Ansonsten gute Orga, klasse Publikum. Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## Tman (4. Juli 2010)

anatol20 schrieb:


> Was soll immer dieses Rumgenörgel an der Orga?
> 
> Bringt doch eure Familien mit und lasst sie auf dem Festivalgelände Stimmung machen. Es war halt keine Bundesliga dieses Jahr, also auch nicht so viele Menschen.
> 
> ...





Ich denke, dass man auch hinterher sagen darf/ sollte, was nicht so toll war. Dann besteht immerhin die Möglichkeit, dass die Orga im nächsten Jahr was ändert und die Veranstalung noch besser macht. 
Ohne konstruktive Kritik kann man auch nichts verbessern.


----------



## anatol20 (4. Juli 2010)

Natürlich ist dem so! Aber manche Dinge lassen sich nicht herbeizaubern, wie z.B. die kritisierte Stimmung.


----------



## Vinc-Black (4. Juli 2010)

Tman schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man auch hinterher sagen darf/ sollte, was nicht so toll war. Dann besteht immerhin die Möglichkeit, dass die Orga im nächsten Jahr was ändert und die Veranstalung noch besser macht.
> Ohne konstruktive Kritik kann man auch nichts verbessern.



word!


----------



## KONI-DU (4. Juli 2010)

Also was an der Strecke abging, war ganz großes Tennis 
Vielen Dank an alle Wasserspender und Motivatöre !
Super fand ich es auch, das im ZIel "eiskaltes" Wasser gereicht wurde 

Zum Sportlichen - Hitze und ein Platten hat mich 45min. zum Vorjahr gekostet  Obwohl die Strecke wieder top war, hatte ich doch Schwiergigkeiten mit dem Staub und dem verdammt sandigen Boden. Von der Hitze ganz zu schweigen.

Aber bei einem kalten Bier und dem 4:0 war dann auch wieder alles egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube.ltd (4. Juli 2010)

kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Ohne die Duschmöglichkeiten und somit Abkühlmöglichkeiten der Anwohner wäre ich vermutlich nicht ins Ziel gekommen. Großen Dank an die Anwohner dafür. 

Das war schon eine Hitzeschlacht welche man noch lange in Erinnerung haben wird. Die Hegestrasse fand ich nicht so schlimm wie angekündigt. 

Ich kann nich nachvollziehen das man sich über die "Ausschilderung" beschwert, ich musste nie schauen wo es jetzt weiter geht weil immer 
ein Streckenposten den Weg zeigte incl. Tip(p)s wie "Kurve und dann Berg".  


Das einzig negative waren die Staus an der Strecke. Das war sehr nervig.


----------



## leon09 (4. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank an den Fahrer, der meinen Autoschlüssel gefunden und abgegeben hat. Dadurch konnte ich daheim  noch das Spiel sehen. Bin ab km 30 komplett eingebrochen. Ohne die vielen Anwohner die mich regelmäßig abgeduscht haben, hätte ich das Ziel wohl nicht mehr gesehen. Vielen Dank. Ich hab 25 min länger als letztes Jahr gebraucht. Währen des Rennens hab ich mir gesagt "Nie wieder!". Heute denke ich schon wieder anders. An die Orga: Macht weiter so. Brutale aber geile Strecke. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.....


----------



## Bengel73 (4. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> der marathon gestern war stimmungsmäßig bei mir zwischen kacke und boah watt geil.
> am anfang ein sturz, ohne gehts bei mir nicht, mit einer dicken acht im HR und am ende knapp 20min schneller als letztes jahr.
> 
> immerhin platz 5 in meiner klasse
> ...



Glückwunsch zu der geilen Zeit !
Hut ab! 

mit Deinem Bike wär ich wahrscheinlich schon nach 10km verreckt und hätte mich im Wald verbuddelt.
Für mich war irgendwo nach Verpflegung 1 Schluss, 
da ging nix mehr. 
Ich hatte schon überlegt wem ich meinen aktuellen Fuhrpark schenke,
weil mein Hirn mit "nie wieder biken" reagierte.
Aber wenn die Krämpfe weg sind, dann versuch ich´s wieder...
also bleiben die Räder erstmal bei mir 

Also dann,
bis demnächst & Grüße aus Velbert,

E.


PS:
ist Deine Bekannte S. denn auch durchgekommen?


----------



## mistermoo (4. Juli 2010)

danke an die orga, ich fand immer den weg (gut abgeflattert/gute streckenposten)

tolle strecke bis auf das erste wald/staustück, da wünschte ich mir auch blockstart, zwischen 15-20 min dort im wald verbracht weil nix ging, gut das die meisten da echt noch guter laune waren und viel gescherzt haben


mein erster start in wetter in meiner 2ten saison

gewünschte zeit natürlich nicht getroffen bei den temperaturen, die mir bei der luftfeuchtigkeit derb zugesetzt haben

nächstes jahr gerne wieder (bei bitte 10 grad weniger) meine top temp war irgendwo am bikecompi auf 37,5 grad

alles gute für die die abbrechen mussten bei den temperaturen und glückwünsche für jeden der das hinter sich gebracht hat, egal in welcher zeit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2010)

anatol20 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist dem so! Aber manche Dinge lassen sich nicht herbeizaubern, wie z.B. die kritisierte Stimmung.


Das stimmt natürlich!
Aber man kann ja Anreize schaffen, damit die Zuschauer zur Veranstaltung strömen. Ein Anreiz wäre Unterhaltung im Start-/Zielbereich gewesen. Da könnte ich mir etwas aus dem Trialsport vorstellen. Dazu könnte man vielleicht etwas für die Kinder anbieten (eine Hüpfburg oder sowas, alternativ vielleicht irgendwas im Kletterwald doer wie das da heißt). Ein Marathonrennen ist für die Zuschauer nicht unbedingt ein Anziehungspunkt. Cross Country-Rennen schon eher. Es muss ja nicht um die Deutsche Meisterschaft gehen oder ein Bundesliga-Rennen sein.
Die Schülerrennen waren ganz niedlich anzusehen, aber als Anziehungspunkt vielleicht etwas zu wenig.
Dazu muss man natürlich auch sagen, dass es sehr warm war und außerdem Deutschland nachmittags gegen Argentinien ein WM-Viertelfinale spielte.
In Verbindung mit dem Samstag, der von den meisten Leuten als "Einkaufstag" genutzt wird, ist das vielleicht auch eine Erklärung für die nicht vorhandene Stimmung im Start-/Zielbereich.
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und sage, dass nach dem Start des Marathons eigentlich nichts los war. Die Schülerrennen habe ich mir kurz angeschaut, aber dann bin ich auch schon wieder abgereist. Einen Eindruck von der Strecke selbst habe ich nicht, da ich nicht aktiv am Rennen teilgenommen habe.
Selbst der Moderator für das Schülerrennen hätte fast seinen Einsatz verpasst und musste von einem Zuschauer auf die anrauschende Spitze des Feldes aufmerksam gemacht werden.

Soweit erstmal meine Sichtweise auf die Dinge.
Und jetzt zerreißt meinen Beitrag in der Luft, ich bitte darum!
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Nächstes Jahr habe ich hoffentlich auch selbst wieder einen Eidnruck von der Strecke!


----------



## mistermoo (4. Juli 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Nächstes Jahr habe ich hoffentlich auch selbst wieder einen Eidnruck von der Strecke!



ich werde einfach ein lockmittel im zielbereich verstecken und dich während des rennens mehrmals darauf hinweisen, dann fliegste förmlich ins ziel


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2010)

@ Beelzebub
platz 5 in meiner ak habe ich auch erreicht.
welche zeit bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## Lateralus (4. Juli 2010)

So, nach 2007 mein zweiter Start in Wetter. Diesmal war ich richtig gut trainiert, nur stand ich leider aufgrund recht später Anreise fast ganz hinten in der Startaufstellung. Fazit: dort schon Zeit verloren, dann im ersten Waldstück locker 10-15 Minuten verloren. 

Trotzdem bin ich dann von hinten ziemlich genau in die Mitte gefahren und 330er geworden. In Anbetracht des Starts für mich klasse, so stimmt wenigstens mein Eindruck von x hundert Überholten.

Dabei habe ich mich an vielen Anstiegen noch zurückgehalten, um nicht in der Hitze hinterher einzubrechen. Letzter Anstieg ging auch klasse, auch da wieder viele kassiert.

2011 bin ich wieder da, dann mit noch mehr Trainingskilometern und sicher früh genug, um in der Startaufstellung vorne mitzumachen.

Positiv: keine Agresivitäten zwischen den Fahrern erlebt...2007 hätten sich um mich herum mehrmals fast Leute geprügelt...Kaputte gibts irgendwie immer, gestern wars echt total entspannt. Ordner waren sehr freundlich (besonders die Dame, die auf die Räder aufgepasst hat, während man duschen könnte!!), Mitfahrer alle nett, mir hats Spass gemacht. 

Ach, die Strecke hat sich gegenüber 2007 stark hin zu mehr Trails gewandelt. Ich hatte mir ne Zielzeit gesetzt und meilenweit verfehlt. Damit wäre ich unter die top 100 gefahren - natürlich unmöglich bei dem Trailanteil und der Hitze.


----------



## Lateralus (4. Juli 2010)

nochwas: gibts von Euch auch nur 1 Foto auf der verlinkten Seite? Kommen da wohl noch mehr? Wenn ich meine Startnummer suche, kriege ich nur 1 Bild ausgespuckt


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2010)

du, von mir gibts gar keins!

habe zwar durchgeblättert und mich auch gefunden, aber da ich grade vorbildlich den windschatten nutze, sieht man die startnummer nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich werde einfach ein lockmittel im zielbereich verstecken und dich während des rennens mehrmals darauf hinweisen, dann fliegste förmlich ins ziel


Per Telefon? 

Sorryyyyyyy! 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (4. Juli 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Per Telefon?
> 
> Sorryyyyyyy!
> 
> Kai



ne per elektroschock, vorher habe ich natürlich in deine schuhe die du nie mehr bei einem rennen vergessen wirst , entsprechende bauteile eingebaut....

dann rufe ich dich an  wenn ich in deinem windschatten fahre....


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> vorher habe ich natürlich in deine schuhe die du nie mehr bei einem rennen vergessen wirst ,



war das der grund warum er nicht starten konnte?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ne per elektroschock, vorher habe ich natürlich in deine schuhe die du nie mehr bei einem rennen vergessen wirst , entsprechende bauteile eingebaut....
> 
> dann rufe ich dich an  wenn ich in deinem windschatten fahre....


Achso. Okay. Man darf gespannt sein 



k_star schrieb:


> war das der grund warum er nicht starten  konnte?


Nein! Grund waren die fehlenden Trainingskilometer dieses  Jahr 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2010)

hai kai,

dann ist ja gut.


mfg Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hai kai,
> dann ist ja gut.
> mfg Kai


In Duisburg 2009 bin ich mal zwei Runden mit Straßenschuhen auf Klickpedal gefahren, weil ich meine Schuhe vergessen hatte.
2Runden musste ich fahren, weil nach einer Runde keiner in der Wechselzone stand 

Kai


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ Beelzebub
> platz 5 in meiner ak habe ich auch erreicht.
> welche zeit bist du denn gefahren?




3:32:49 reicht für Platz 5 in der Klasse Singlespeed


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2010)

wow! 

ich fand einzig und allein die hegestraße richtig anstrengend, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle dass ich da mit einem gang hoch müsste ...


----------



## MissPinky (4. Juli 2010)

WO IST DIE ERGEBNISLISTE?
Ich zu doof oder Internet zu unübersichtlich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2010)

Hier!

Gruß Kai
http://www.maxx-timing.de/siegerlisten/rbm2010/rbm_gesamt.pdf


----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. Juli 2010)

als Vorletzter der Gesamtwertung muss ich sagen: Strecke war sehr gut markiert!!! Verfahren unmöglich...naja...am Schlussberg habe ich mich dann doch noch kurz verfranst...aber da war sowieso alles zu spät! Und nachdem mich der Schlussfahrer am Anfang der Hegestraße einkassiert hatte waren die Streckenposten immer noch da um einen den Weg zu weisen. Hut ab vor dem Streckenposten oben auf dem Hakortberg der da noch saß. als ich da vorbeikam!!

*Aber mein Ziel erreicht: das Ziel erreichen *!!

Das Wetter war schon recht zermürbend...einigen ging es bedeutend schlechter als mir!
Ich hoffe, allen geht es heute wieder gut!!!!! 

Immer wieder ein Highlight sind die vielen Leute diie noch vor der Ruhrbrücke ( nach dem Start) einen Platten haben! Leichtbau olè 

Und ich hoffe der eine Fahrer hat in dem Wald seine zuvor verlorene Kette wiedergefunden und konnte den Marathon fortsetzen !?!?

Danke an das RBF-Team und die vielen netten Anwohner, die für Abkühlung sorgten! 

Nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Dich am Grundschötteler am Anfang überholt  Wollt erst kurz grüßen, hab mich dann nicht getraut, weil ich dachte: "Der denkt bestimmt....wer is dat denn??" 

Hauptsache Du bist heile angekommen, das ist das wichtigste.

Mir ist der Schlussfahrer gott sei dank von der Pelle geblieben 







Grunzi schrieb:


> als Vorletzter der Gesamtwertung muss ich sagen: Strecke war sehr gut markiert!!! Verfahren unmöglich...naja...am Schlussberg habe ich mich dann doch noch kurz verfranst...aber da war sowieso alles zu spät! Und nachdem mich der Schlussfahrer am Anfang der Hegestraße einkassiert hatte waren die Streckenposten immer noch da um einen den Weg zu weisen. Hut ab vor dem Streckenposten oben auf dem Hakortberg der da noch saß. als ich da vorbeikam!!
> 
> *Aber mein Ziel erreicht: das Ziel erreichen *!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir ist der Schlussfahrer gott sei dank von der Pelle geblieben


Bist doch gut gefahren, glaubt man dem Ergebnis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2010)

ich finde jeder der gestern gewertet wurde kann und darf stolz auf sich sein.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> ich finde jeder der gestern gewertet wurde kann und darf stolz auf sich sein.



Wir haben uns ja leider verpasst 

Hatt die Hoffnung, daste einfach mal zu unserem Zelt rumkommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (4. Juli 2010)

Tja Grunzi: hättest du deine Mittagspause vor dem letztem Anstieg nicht gemacht, könntest du noch ein Platz vorrücken  
so war ich noch vor dir....

Vielleicht treffen wir uns mal irgendwann in Witten oder Wetter zum Biken. 

Wie immer war die Strecke prima - tolle trails und super Leute auf der Strecke ( solange ich sie wahrgenommen habe ). 

Es hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt, den inneren Schweinehund mehrmals zu bezwingen, obwohl die ersten 15 km für mich die Hölle waren - kam gar nicht mit der Hitze klar... für nächstes Jahr trainiere ich in der Sauna 

Was mich total überrascht hat, war der letzte lange Anstieg zum Hardcoreberg - war letztes Jahr nicht dabei und konnte dadurch nicht ahnen, dass man eine schöne lange Schlange zum Ziel fahren musste. 

Obwohl man nur "just for fun" fährt bin ich trotzdem etwas frustriert, nicht die 4 Std. geschafft zu haben.  Auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh, überhaupt das Ziel erreicht zu haben, nach den Problemen die ich am Anfang hatte. Wenn ich noch darüber nachdenke, dass von 800 Startern, 
fast 200 aufgegeben haben bzw. aufgeben mussten, dann ist das halb so schlimm. Habe auch mit den Pechvögeln gelitten, die ihre abgerissenen Kurbeln getragen, sich über kaputte Naben beschwert und ihre abgerissenen Ketten gesucht haben .....da ist noch mein altes Canyon super in Schuss 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr in Wetter - diesmal in der ersten Hälfte der Gesamtplazierung (entspricht 3 Std. 22 Min. ) .... - träumen kann man doch..


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bist doch gut gefahren, glaubt man dem Ergebnis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke  Ich bin auch recht zufrieden. Nur was mit Steffen los war, muss ich morgen mal fragen...auf meine SMS bekam ich keine Antwort. Der war 7 Minuten vor mir im Ziel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Danke  Ich bin auch recht zufrieden. Nur was mit Steffen los war, muss ich morgen mal fragen...auf meine SMS bekam ich keine Antwort. Der war 7 Minuten vor mir im Ziel


Danach habe ich gar nicht geschaut. Das verwundert extrem. Da ist irgendwas richtig schief gelaufen  Kannst du mir Bescheid sagen, wenn du mehr weißt? Danke


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Danach habe ich gar nicht geschaut. Das verwundert extrem. Da ist irgendwas richtig schief gelaufen  Kannst du mir Bescheid sagen, wenn du mehr weißt? Danke



An der Hege schob er, das lässt nicht unbedingt auf nen technischen Defekt schließen, dann dann wäre er das Dingen nicht zu Ende geschoben, sondern hätte ggf. einjfach abgebrochen. Es sei denn es gab "nur" schaltungsprobleme. Aber er wohnt ja quasi ums Ecke...! Das schaute eher nach der Ego-Nummer "und ich zieh den Scheiss getz teilweise zu Fuss durch" aus.


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ja leider verpasst
> 
> Hatt die Hoffnung, daste einfach mal zu unserem Zelt rumkommst



wollt ich auch erst, musste aber auf meine mitfahrerin warten und dann war die zeit so knapp da ich ja noch eingeladen war. geb ich das nächste mal eines aus.

btw. habe natürlich deinen rat befolgt und bin ohne camelback gefahren


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> obwohl die ersten 15 km für mich die Hölle waren - kam gar nicht mit der Hitze klar... für nächstes Jahr trainiere ich in der Sauna




Tröste ich, die erste Std habe ich mehrfach aufgeben wollen, weil ich Kreislaufprobleme bekam und mich echt fragte, warum ich diese schei.... überhaupt mache. nach 1:20 rum liefs dann rund. Bei 3 Std. kam auch nochmal so nen Punkt...nach 3:15 war dann der Tunnelblick da , von da an liefs bestens *lach


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> wollt ich auch erst, musste aber auf meine mitfahrerin warten und dann war die zeit so knapp da ich ja noch eingeladen war. geb ich das nächste mal eines aus.
> 
> btw. habe natürlich deinen rat befolgt und bin ohne camelback gefahren



Glaub mir....es war die richtige Entscheidung 

Tolles Ergebnis übrigens bei Dir  Meinen absoluten Respekt!!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2010)

danke!

mir ging es aber am anfang nicht viel anders als dir. wollte schon am grundschöttler :kotz: konnte mich noch beherschen.aufgeben wollte ich dann nach ca. 8km. 
als linsenträger teilweise im blindflug unterwegs bin ich da irgendwo ins unterholz eingeschlagen was mir ne fette acht im HR beschert hatte. mit einer notreparatur konnte ich weiterfahren. 
mal sehen ob ich das wieder auszentriert bekomme.

frage: was issn diese p-weg geschichte?


----------



## xysiu33 (4. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Tröste ich, die erste Std habe ich mehrfach aufgeben wollen, weil ich Kreislaufprobleme bekam und mich echt fragte, warum ich diese schei.... überhaupt mache. nach 1:20 rum liefs dann rund. Bei 3 Std. kam auch nochmal so nen Punkt...nach 3:15 war dann der Tunnelblick da , von da an liefs bestens *lach



Bin schon bei mehreren Marathons mitgefahren aber diese Hitzeprobleme waren gesern einfach nur grauenvoll. Dachte mir: noch ein wenig, bis zum ersten Verpflegungspunkt ! Dann sah ich so ca. 30 total fertige Fahrer, nur mit dem Kopf schüttelnd und fluchend, da dachte ich mir, die sind ja noch schlimmer dran als ich: weiter Junge ! 

Fand ich die Herren zwischen dem 1 und 2 Verpfegungspunkt gut mit den Giesskannen und kalten "Schwamm-Dusche" einfach nur klasse ! Danke schön für die kalte Erfrischung  genauso an alle anderen mit ihren Wasserschläuchen und Spritzpistolen.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

Dito. Ich bin ebenfalls Linsenträgerin  Das war schon manchmal ätzend.

P-Weg ist zu allererst schonmal ausgebucht, ne Forstwegsmarathon, aber mit super geilem Support durch die Zuschauer 




Beelzebub schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> mir ging es aber am anfang nicht viel anders als dir. wollte schon am grundschöttler :kotz: konnte mich noch beherschen.aufgeben wollte ich dann nach ca. 8km.
> als linsenträger teilweise im blindflug unterwegs bin ich da irgendwo ins unterholz eingeschlagen was mir ne fette acht im HR beschert hatte. mit einer notreparatur konnte ich weiterfahren.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (4. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> mir ging es aber am anfang nicht viel anders als dir. wollte schon am grundschöttler :kotz: konnte mich noch beherschen.aufgeben wollte ich dann nach ca. 8km.
> als linsenträger teilweise im blindflug unterwegs bin ich da irgendwo ins unterholz eingeschlagen was mir ne fette acht im HR beschert hatte. mit einer notreparatur konnte ich weiterfahren.
> ...



Gut zu wissen, dass ich zum gleichen Zeitpunkt nicht der einzige war mit gleichen Gefühlen. Nächstes Jahr nehme ich eine Kotztüte mit....

P-Weg: ist ein Marathon in Plettenberg - für dieses Jahr schon ausgebucht. Siehe => www.p-weg.de


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2010)

hi @all

ich war der mit dem deutschland irokesem am helm, für mich war es eine reine just for fun fahrt, mit einem ziel unter 4 std. zu bleiben. mein ziel habe ich geschafft......was die reine fahrzeit betrifft 3:50 std. aber mit den ganzen pausen, wo ich mich mit den anwohnern über die argentinische und deutsche aufstellung unterhalten habe, oder mit den streckenposten, die ich vergeblich nach einer abkürzung bestechen konnte. britto waren es dann 4:41 Std  es war einfach nur ne geile stimmung untereinader (klar die racer waren da schon längst im ziel) ab der hegestr. habe ich mich durch eine vereinskollegin den harkortberg ziehen lassen, bzw. bin immer vorgefahren und habe auf sie gewarten, das ganze ging so 4-5 mal. da ich vor dem harkortberg wußte was auch mich zukommt, war ich gewapnet, aber wochen vorher, kam mir der weg nicht so anstrengend vor.  so 2 km vor dem ziel, hatte ich dann kein bock mehr, weil ich kein trinken mehr hatte, so saß ich im trail und habe um wasser gebettelt (danke an die spender   ) 

danke auch an die zuschauer, hat echt spaß gemacht. ok, mein tip 3:1 für deutschland durch podolski, klose, müller und ET von özil ging ein wenig daneben 

@die kritiker wegen der wenig stimmung am harkortberg: wenn jeder starter ein teil seiner familie mitbringen würde, dann wäre es dort sehr voll gewesen, aber da ein MTB-marathon für die zuschauer am start/ziel so spannend wie die halma-Wm ist, kann man keine zuschauer locken. denke mal eure familien siehen es genauso, da sie ja nicht da waren


----------



## MissPinky (5. Juli 2010)

Das war mal ein richtig schicker Kurs!.
ich bedanke mich bei Andreas Iddink (373), für seinen Startplatz -v.a., dass das alles kurzfristig noch geklappt hat und wünsch ihm gute Besserung!
Ich hätte allerdings doch den Namen noch ummelden sollen - bei den Damen hätt ich meinen ersten Sieg erfahren 

Sagt mal, kann man die Leute nicht in 3 Startblöcken starten lassen, damits nicht so´n Stau am Anfang gibt? 

Aber egal, die tolle Stimmung (ich erinner mich an mundgerecht angereichte Wassermelonen) und endlich mal ein Kurs, den man nicht mit nem Crosser hätte fahren können, machen den stockenden Start vergessen und sogar Staub und Hitze passten irgendwie.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr*


----------



## Unrest (5. Juli 2010)

Den Stau direkt am Anfang hab ich vor mir beginnen sehen und ich stand direkt hinter dem Lizenzblock.
Genauso den Stau bergab und bergauf im ersten richtigen Trail.
"So isses halt"...


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi @all
> 
> ich war der mit dem deutschland irokesem am helm, für mich war es eine reine just for fun fahrt, mit einem ziel unter 4 std. zu bleiben. mein ziel habe ich geschafft......was die reine fahrzeit betrifft 3:50 std. aber mit den ganzen pausen, wo ich mich mit den anwohnern über die argentinische und deutsche aufstellung unterhalten habe, oder mit den streckenposten, die ich vergeblich nach einer abkürzung bestechen konnte. britto waren es dann 4:41 Std



....nee ich spars mir. Soll sich jeder selbst sein Bild machen.

Wencke
*ironie on: Netto 3:10 mit Warten an Trails, an der Verpflegung und gemütlichem raufkurbeln am Harkortberg *ironie off


----------



## MTB-Sippe (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, auch ich muss mich erste einmal bei allen Helfern und Anwohnern bedanken ohne die auch ich das Rennen nicht hätte beenden können. Da ich meinen Tacho zu Hause vergessen hatte, habe ich die erste Stunde völlig überdreht und zwischen den beiden Verpflegungsstellen die Quittung kassiert, ich musste dort irgendwo am Berg ein Picknick einlegen, war aber zum Glück nicht der einzige. Dort hatte ich dann kurz den Wunsch einfach nur nach Hause gefahren zu werden, konnte mich dann aber nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit wieder aufrappeln und bis ins Ziel fahren. Heute im Nachhinein war es doch ein klasse Event, und jeder der es in Ziel geschafft hat kann stolz sein den inneren Schweinehund besiegt zu haben.

@all   Hat jemand die Daten von der Strecke km und Höhenmeter?

PS.: Bin 2011 auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Tadaaaa!:

Entfernt!


Bitteschön!


----------



## M::::: (5. Juli 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Tadaaaa!:
> 
> ,Bitteschön!



Kannst Du die Tour auch wieder löschen ?
Es wird dem Veranstalter die Genehmigung für 2011 nicht gerade leichter machen,wenn Hinz und Kunz das ganze Jahr über die Strecke abfahren.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2010)

Nimms bitte raus. Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber das ist eher suboptimal für die Planungen 2011. Denn es sind einfach zuviele private Grundstücke dabei. Und wir wollen doch alle wieder da starten oder?? Danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Ja ok, kein Thema. Ihr habt recht. Bevor die grosse Diskussion jetzt entfacht wird nehme ich sie raus.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ja ok, kein Thema. Ihr habt recht. Bevor die grosse Diskussion jetzt entfacht wird nehme ich sie raus.





Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

P.S.: Nur wenns maximal 34 Grad werden!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2010)

nur doof dass der link zu gps-zour noch in den zitaten ist ...


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> nur doof dass der link zu gps-zour noch in den zitaten ist ...



hehe 

Nu wech *wie doof

Weiber halt


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn der M:::: das Zitat noch löscht, dann ist die Tour nicht mehr da. Habe sie jetzt gesperrt und sie ist bei GPS-Track nicht mehr öffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (5. Juli 2010)

habe gerade eben den Track noch runterladen können...


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Klar, wenn du den link verfolgst! Der link sollte dann wie schon geschrieben im Zitat rausgenommen werden.


----------



## Loriot76 (5. Juli 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi @all
> 
> ich war der mit dem deutschland irokesem am helm, für mich war es eine reine just for fun fahrt, mit einem ziel unter 4 std. zu bleiben. mein ziel habe ich geschafft......was die reine fahrzeit betrifft 3:50 std. aber mit den ganzen pausen, wo ich mich mit den anwohnern über die argentinische und deutsche aufstellung unterhalten habe, oder mit den streckenposten, die ich vergeblich nach einer abkürzung bestechen konnte. britto waren es dann 4:41 Std


 
Hehe, kann mich an dich erinnern! Wir hatten kurz am Grundschötteler gequatscht und später habe ich dich bei deiner Pause gesehen. 
Ich war einer der verrückten Schweden, die mit langärmeligen Team-Trikots (Blau-Gelb) gefahren sind. War doch mächtig warm da drin. Aber was will man machen, wir haben keine kurzen!  

Ich war jetzt das 2. mal in Wetter dabei und es war wieder toll! Durch die Wartezeiten habe ich letztlich mein Ziel, unter 4 Stunden zu bleiben, doch deutlich verfehlt (4:14 h). Aber immerhin musste ich im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr mit Ausnahme von Teilen der Hegestraße nicht schieben. Hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, in anbetracht der Hitze ganz gut unterwegs zu sein. Aber schneller als letztes Jahr war ich letztlich nicht wirklich, da ich zwar 9 Min. schneller war, die Strecke aber auch kürzer war. Aber egal, bei der Hitze ist das nicht verwunderlich. 

Ein Dank auch nochmal von mir an die vielen Unterstützer unterwegs, die mit ihren Dusch- und Trinkmöglichkeiten dafür gesorgt, haben, dass auch das hintere Feld durchgekommen ist. Ohne die Duschen wäre ich wohl eines Hitzetodes gestorben.  
Ebenso ein Dank an die super Orga seitens des Veranstalters selbst. Tolle Ausschliderung und Posten. Leider gabs Sprudelwasser bei den Verpflegungsstellen, was nicht ganz ideal war. Aber immerhin Trinken! Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder und dann werden nicht nur Netto sondern auch Brutto die 4 Stunden geknackt. Und wenn ich mich dafür in die Startaufstellung ganz nach vorn stelle, um dem Stau ein wenig zu entgehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2010)

MissPinky schrieb:


> - bei den Damen hätt ich meinen ersten Sieg erfahren



nicht schlecht! zeit?

bin kurz vor der dritten frau ins ziel gekommen, nachdem ich sie irgendwann am anfang des letzten anstiegs überholt habe.


----------



## olaf flachland (5. Juli 2010)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Hehe, kann mich an dich erinnern! Wir hatten kurz am Grundschötteler gequatscht und später habe ich dich bei deiner Pause gesehen.
> Ich war einer der verrückten Schweden, die mit langärmeligen Team-Trikots (Blau-Gelb) gefahren sind. War doch mächtig warm da drin. Aber was will man machen, wir haben keine kurzen!
> 
> Ich war jetzt das 2. mal in Wetter dabei und es war wieder toll! Durch die Wartezeiten habe ich letztlich mein Ziel, unter 4 Stunden zu bleiben, doch deutlich verfehlt (4:14 h). Aber immerhin musste ich im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr mit Ausnahme von Teilen der Hegestraße nicht schieben. Hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, in anbetracht der Hitze ganz gut unterwegs zu sein. Aber schneller als letztes Jahr war ich letztlich nicht wirklich, da ich zwar 9 Min. schneller war, die Strecke aber auch kürzer war. Aber egal, bei der Hitze ist das nicht verwunderlich.
> ...




Ach, die Schweden habens auch überlebt. Meinen allergrößten Respekt dafür.  Hat die Angora Unterwäsche nicht doch ein wenig im Schritt gezwickt? 
Wir haben uns vor dem Start unter dem schattigen Bäumchen getroffen, ich allein bzw. mit meinem Rad
Wenn ihr das Zeugs wirklich angelassen habt, bin ich sprachlos. Ich wollte ab km 35 nicht nur meine Klamotten sondern gleich auch noch meine Haut vom Leib reißen, so warm wars mir. 
Ab diesem KM Stein gings auch mächtig bergab mit meiner Leistung, leider waren da ja noch mächtig viele bergauf Meter zu machen. 
Aber das Rennen war wie jedes Jahr klasse und das leckere HEISSE isotonische Sprudelwasser, was ich an der Hegestraße Verpflegungsstation erhielt, werde ich meinen Lebtag nicht vergessen. Ich hätte vorher 5 Mio  gewettet, daß man das Zeug nicht trinken kann.......ich hätte die Wetter verloren


----------



## Lateralus (5. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich fand ich das Rennen großartig. Für die tierische Hitze können die Veranstalter ja nix. ABER: nur 1 Foto? Nur 1200 Bilder von mehr als 600 Fahrern und im Schnitt also magere 2 Bilder? Ich bin nur 1mal getroffen? Schade. Wirklich schade. Von der Schinderei hätte ich gern mehr und vor allem schönere Erinnerungsbilder, denn meins ist auch noch unscharf


----------



## xr-fido (5. Juli 2010)

Mit ein wenig Abstand kann ich jetzt auch mal aus Veranstaltersicht ein paar Statements abgeben.

Klar ist: Das mit den Biertischen und den Bänken ist überhaupt nicht so gelaufen, wie wir es geplant haben. Leider hat uns unser Getränke- und Bänkelieferant in mehreren Bereichen schwer versetzt, so dass der von uns angedachte "Treffpunkt" auf dem Platz gar nicht erst zu Stande kam, die Getränke am Bierwagen nicht ausreichend kalt waren und darüber hinaus das "stille" Wasser dann doch nur "medium" war.

Dass es stimmungsmäßig auf dem Platz nicht mehr so sein würde, wie noch im letzten Jahr bei der Bundesliga, war uns von vornherein klar. Die Hitze und das angesetzte Fußballspiel kamen dann noch erschwerend hinzu, so dass sich nicht sooo viele Zuschauer auf den Harkortberg verirrten.

Hinsichtlich des mittlerweile fast schon normalen Staus im ersten Singlertrail kann ich antworten, dass wir uns erhofft hatten, mit dem verlängerten Straßenanstieg das Feld etwas zu entzerren, was aber leider nicht so funktioniert hat. Und Blockstarts werden durch die zuständige Straßenverkehrsbehörde nicht genehmigt, da das in der Innenstadt zu viel zu langen Staus bei den Verkehrsteilnehmern führen würde. 
Das bedeutet, dass auch in Zukunft dieses Bild beim Ruhrbike-Marathon immer wieder auftauchen wird.

Zum Bilder-Service: Wir sammeln zur Zeit noch all die Fotos, die am Rande der Veranstaltung und vor Allem vom "Kamera-Motorrad" geschossen wurden und werden sie auf der Veranstaltungs-Homepage entsprechend verlinken. Darüber hinaus wird es wohl auch wieder einen längeren Clip via Helm-Kamera geben. Das kann aber noch ein wenig dauern...

Thema Zeitnahme: Bei unserem kleineren Budget war in diesem Jahr ein Zeitnahme-System wie bei der Bundesliga nicht finanzierbar. Die von uns gewählte Alternative mit maxx-timing hat aus unserer Sicht sehr gut funktioniert. Alle Ergebnisse lagen sehr schnell vor und bisher hat sich niemand über falsche Zeiten beschwert.

Nachdem das ja jetzt das 8. Ruhrbike-Festival war, kann ich feststellen, dass sich bei einer Veranstaltung dieser Größe immer wieder kleine Fehler einschleichen; das lässt sich bei der Anzahl der mehr als 200 Helfer auch nicht vermeiden. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass die Streckenposten, die Rettungsdienstler, die Polizeibeamten, die Leute im Rennbüro und sonst überall einen echt tollen Job gemacht haben.

Und für die Hitze konnten wir ja nun wirklich nichts! 

Dirk


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Thema Zeitnahme: Bei unserem kleineren Budget war in diesem Jahr ein Zeitnahme-System wie bei der Bundesliga nicht finanzierbar. Die von uns gewählte Alternative mit maxx-timing hat aus unserer Sicht sehr gut funktioniert. Alle Ergebnisse lagen sehr schnell vor und bisher hat sich niemand über falsche Zeiten beschwert.
> 
> Nachdem dass ja jetzt das 8. Ruhrbike-Festival war, kann ich feststellen, dass sich bei einer Veranstaltung dieser Größe immer wieder kleine Fehler einschleichen; das lässt sich bei der Anzahl der mehr als 200 Helfer auch nicht vermeiden. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass die Streckenposten, die Rettungsdienstler, die Polizeibeamten, die Leute im Rennbüro und sonst überall einen echt tollen Job gemacht haben.
> 
> ...



Die Zeitnahme passte in meinem Fall auf 5 Sekunden genau , was im übrigen in meinem Fall das allererste Mal war.

Ihr wart super


----------



## tranquillity (5. Juli 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Abstand kann ich jetzt auch mal aus Veranstaltersicht ein paar Statements abgeben.
> 
> [...]
> Hinsichtlich des mittlerweile fast schon normalen Staus im ersten Singlertrail kann ich antworten, dass wir uns erhofft hatten, mit dem verlängerten Straßenanstieg das Feld etwas zu entzerren, was aber leider nicht so funktioniert hat. Und Blockstarts werden durch die zuständige Straßenverkehrsbehörde nicht genehmigt, da das in der Innenstadt zu viel zu langen Staus bei den Verkehrsteilnehmern führen würde.
> ...



Alles in allem war's ne gelungene Veranstaltung! Zu dem Stau am Start noch eine Bemerkung: Das Führungsmotorad ist meiner Meinung nach zu langsam gefahren. Dadurch hätte es nämlich fast ordentlich gerummst, als eine Menge Fahrer in der Abfahrt, bevor es wieder auf die Straße (und nachher dann Brücke) ging von hinten sehr schell aufgefahren sind (die Abfahrt war ja z.T. nicht sehr gut einsehbar). Wäre das Motorrad schneller gefahren, hätte ich das Feld evtl. noch mehr entzerrt.

Und wenn ich grad dabei bin: Etwas mehr Verpflegung im Ziel wär schon nett gewesen. Aber versteht mich nicht falsch: Insgesamt war es wirklich SUPER. Vor allem die vielen Helfer und Streckenposten waren wirklich sehr, sehr nett. Dass ihr überhaupt in so einer dicht besiedelten Gegend einen so langen Marathon organisieren könnt, ist fast schon ein Wunder. 

Viele Grüße,
(auch) Dirk


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Juli 2010)

xr-fido: du bzw. ihr als Verein(e) braucht euch nicht für die Kleinigkeiten rechtfertigen. Die absolute Mehrheit der Fahrer war bestimmt wie immer zufrieden. Die Strecke macht`s - die Menschen drum herum ebenfalls und glaube mir: wenn es wieder eine Pause gäbe (wie vor 3 Jahren glaube ich) würden wir alle 

Schade ist nur, dass das für den Sonntag geplannte Bundesliga-Rennen nicht stattfinden konnte. Dies ist jedoch nur auf den Absprung des Sponsors zurückzuführen. Und das kann niemand von euch verhindern. 

Ich bin sehr froh, dass wir hier in der Gegend so eine geile Marathonstrecke haben. Vor einigen Jahren gab es eine "Sternenfahrt". Ich weiss nicht genau, warum diese nur 1 x organisiert wurde, für mich war sie eine tolle Sache. Bin damals in Witten gestartet und muss sagen, dies müsste wiederholt werden. Vielleicht irgendwann fahren wir wieder durch Muttental und die 11-Schweiz und zeigen allen, dass es mitten im Pott super schöne MTB-Trails gibt. 

Hoffe, dass es mit einer größeren Veranstaltung mit Bundesliga 2011 klappt. Ich - wie viele andere auch - bin dabei. 

Super: die Videos sind da ! Schade nur, dass ich nicht dabei bin...

http://www.sportler1.de/magazin/sho...-den-Ruhrbike-Marathon-bei-Rekordtemperaturen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Juli 2010)

@ RBF Team:

wie jedes Jahr zolle ich Euch Respekt für die Veranstaltung!

Nörgler wird es immer geben...aber das sollte Euch nicht negativ beeinflussen!

Freue mich auf 2011


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2010)

bin im ersten video bei ca. 05:46 zu sehen.
der in grün.


----------



## leon09 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich im 2. Video bei 2 Minuten. Der der schielt und krampft....


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre das eigentlich mit Sportograf gelaufen? Hätten die neben den Bilderkosten auch von Euch, dem Veranstalter, Geld genommen? Waren die deshalb nicht da? DAS wäre dann ja aufgrund enger Kassen nachvollziehbar.


----------



## xr-fido (6. Juli 2010)

@Lateralus: Nein, Sportograf nimmt die Veranstalter nicht "in die Pflicht". In diesem Jahr war unsere Überlegung, den Rennteilnehmern einen kostenfreien "Fotodienst" an die Hand zu geben.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juli 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> @Lateralus: Nein, Sportograf nimmt die Veranstalter nicht "in die Pflicht". In diesem Jahr war unsere Überlegung, den Rennteilnehmern einen kostenfreien "Fotodienst" an die Hand zu geben.



Dann haben die Euch wohl verschwiegen, dass sie hinterher nur 1 Bild pro Fahrer kostenlos veröffentlichen, was? Ich meine kostenlos ist toll, nur wenns dann nix gibt?

Aber ansonsten wars echt klasse


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dann haben die Euch wohl verschwiegen, dass sie hinterher nur 1 Bild pro Fahrer kostenlos veröffentlichen, was? Ich meine kostenlos ist toll, nur wenns dann nix gibt?
> 
> Aber ansonsten wars echt klasse



Nö, ich hab 2 ;-)


----------



## Loriot76 (6. Juli 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dann haben die Euch wohl verschwiegen, dass sie hinterher nur 1 Bild pro Fahrer kostenlos veröffentlichen, was? Ich meine kostenlos ist toll, nur wenns dann nix gibt?
> 
> Aber ansonsten wars echt klasse


 

Ich war weiter hinten unterwegs und hab 2 Fotos von mir gefunden. Eins im Anstieg auf nem Trail und eins von der Hegestraße. Also mir reicht das schon, finde ich! Zumal es ja kostenlos ist. Danke an die Veranstalter hierfür!


----------



## mistermoo (6. Juli 2010)

bisher nicht eins gefunden von mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (6. Juli 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bisher nicht eins gefunden von mir....



.....allerdings sind noch nicht alle Fotos online. 

Ich hoffe auch auf eins von mir....


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juli 2010)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> .....allerdings sind noch nicht alle Fotos online.


Doch, in den ersten 24h stand ein Kommentar "noch nicht vollständig" mit im Titel, der ist jetzt weg. Sollte daher eigentlich alles sein. über 600 Starter, 1223 Bilder. Schade, wie ich schon sagte.


----------



## 1967downhill (6. Juli 2010)

Die Veranstaltung war Super, mein Ergebniss leider nicht. Als Lizenzfahrer schön vorne gestartet aber schon in den ersten Meter war mir klar das mann Nachts schlafen soll (mein Sohn war krank, er sollte eigentlich bei den U13 Lexxi starten). 

Ab dem 1. Uphill sofort maximal Puls und minimal Tempo. Dann bis 3 Mal die Kette über grosste Ritzel weg eingeklemmt zwisschen Cassette und Rad (20min verlohren) Konnte dann auch nicht mein 27x34 fahren (Ich fahre Rotor 2x9) und das war in manchen steigungen schon schwer. Die letzte Steigung zum Harkortberg war ein Drama. Dann konnte ich voll Tempo fahren, dann nichtmal Kriechgang. Letztendlich 3:40 (Netto 3:19) wo ich auf <3 Stunden hoffte und völlig Fertig.

Nächstes Jahr kommen ich gerne wieder aus den NL zuruck!


----------



## xr-fido (6. Juli 2010)

@Lateralus: Wart mal noch ein wenig - ich denke, dass wir auch noch etliche Fotos aus dem Hut zaubern werden. Schließlich hatten wir einen Berufsfotografen als Beifahrer auf einem Motorrad, einen von uns beauftragten Pressemitarbeiter und noch zwei, drei Vereinsmitglieder als Fotografen entlang der Strecke im Einsatz.


----------



## homburger (6. Juli 2010)

Geiles Rennen. Dank an alle Organisatoren und Helfer!

Wegen der Stimmung im Ziel > also ich bin froh wenn ich nach dem Rennen meine Ruhe habe. Wenn mir fast der Kopf platzt kann ich auf Dauerbeschallung gut verzichten. Außerdem ist ein Marathon für die Zuschauer im Ziel ja alles andere als unterhaltsam. 
Den Stau im Wald find ich auch geil - das ist doch ein perfektes Trainingsziel fürs nächste Jahr - unter den ersten Zehn sein wenn man in den Wald kommt


----------



## runner3 (6. Juli 2010)

Tach,

ich bin immer wieder begeistert von diesem Marathon.
Super Strecke und aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Organisation.
Zu bemängeln gibt es immer wenn man genug sucht... und wenn man dann übers Wetter schimpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhrein (6. Juli 2010)

Moin,

wollte auch einmal DANKE sagen. Wirklich sehr gute Veranstaltung mit super Publikum.


----------



## xr-fido (6. Juli 2010)

Wie angekündigt, hier schon mal ein "paar" Fotos: http://www.kraft-industriefoto.de/abus_ruhrbike2010/

Und es werden noch mehr kommen...


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2010)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt, hier schon mal ein "paar" Fotos: http://www.kraft-industriefoto.de/abus_ruhrbike2010/
> 
> Und es werden noch mehr kommen...





Nächstes Mal muss ich schneller fahren....keins von mir *schnüff 

Aber tolle Bilder, muss man so sagen!!!!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, der Industriefotograf hat gute Arbeit geleistet!

..'von Jedem ein Bild' finde ich illusorisch - wenigstens, wenn es gut sein soll. 
Die Fließbandbilder sehen doch alle gleich aus.


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Juli 2010)

jetzt so im nach hinein war das doch ein etwas teures wochenende in wetter. meine eben mal 100km alte mavic 517 ceramic hatte die grätsche gemacht ist aber schon ne neue verbaut

mit der wertung kamm ich nicht ganz klar. sa. und so. steh ich als 5ter in meiner klasse und mo. dann als 4ter. dafür gesamt einen platz weiter hinten........??......egal!!!!

bin am überlegen ob ich in wickede melden soll, aber dann mit dem schalter fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> jetzt so im nach hinein war das doch ein etwas teures wochenende in wetter. meine eben mal 100km alte mavic 517 ceramic hatte die grätsche gemacht ist aber schon ne neue verbaut
> 
> mit der wertung kamm ich nicht ganz klar. sa. und so. steh ich als 5ter in meiner klasse und mo. dann als 4ter. dafür gesamt einen platz weiter hinten........??......egal!!!!
> 
> bin am überlegen ob ich in wickede melden soll, aber dann mit dem schalter fahren.



Schulligung, aber gerade Wickede kannse ohne fahren


----------



## mistermoo (8. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schulligung, aber gerade Wickede kannse ohne fahren



mutti wollte da doch mit dem crossbike starten, bei der hausfrauen strecke


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mutti wollte da doch mit dem crossbike starten, bei der hausfrauen strecke



Mutti hat da getz ersma auf Mitteldistanz umgemeldet


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Juli 2010)

jo aber gerade auf den schnellen abschnitten fehlt mir das große blatt. komm mir da immer wie hamster hansi in seinem laufrad vor.


braucht mutti auch noch nen lenkerkorb vorne dran??


----------



## mistermoo (8. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> jo aber gerade auf den schnellen abschnitten fehlt mir das große blatt. komm mir da immer wie hamster hansi in seinem laufrad vor.
> 
> 
> braucht mutti auch noch nen lenkerkorb vorne dran??



wie willste gefahren werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (8. Juli 2010)

da dürfen doch nur 10kg rein. aber stullen könnte ausfahren


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> jo aber gerade auf den schnellen abschnitten fehlt mir das große blatt. komm mir da immer wie hamster hansi in seinem laufrad vor.
> 
> 
> braucht mutti auch noch nen lenkerkorb vorne dran??



Hansi wird ausgesetzt, der hat falsche Ergebnisse gebracht 

Um ma mein ganzes Geraffel unner zu bringen wär son Körbchen ma ganz geil.

Dann mach ma mit viele Blätter und Ritzel und so, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann da ma.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2010)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> da dürfen doch nur 10kg rein. aber stullen könnte ausfahren



Freche Möpp!


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Juli 2010)

hööööööööööööö



bin gerade am bilders kucken


----------



## MissPinky (9. Juli 2010)

Meine Zeitnahme stimmte auch exakt.
Fand die Orga im Ganzen sehr entspannt und wenns professionell sein soll, startet man ja eh vorne mit Lizenz. Dann ergeben sich auch nicht die Schiebestrecken am Anfang..


----------



## Fortification (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,
noch mehr Fotos findet ihr hier:
http://picasaweb.google.de/RSCTretlager


----------



## gunka (27. Juli 2010)

Wollte mir gerade mal meine Urkunde ausdrucken. Das soll 2â¬ kosten. GehtÂ´s noch? spinnen die bei Maxxtiming? Das kenne ich aber preiswerter, nÃ¤mlich umsonst! Ist ja wohl gar kein Aufwand! UnverschÃ¤mt! Ansonsten: weiter so xr-fido und team!!


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

gunka schrieb:


> Wollte mir gerade mal meine Urkunde ausdrucken. Das soll 2 kosten. Geht´s noch? spinnen die bei Maxxtiming? Das kenne ich aber preiswerter, nämlich umsonst! Ist ja wohl gar kein Aufwand! Unverschämt! Ansonsten: weiter so xr-fido und team!!



Echt getz? Also meine hab ich umsonst bekommen


----------



## gunka (27. Juli 2010)

Kuckst Du bei Maxxtiming!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Juli 2010)

gunka schrieb:


> Wollte mir gerade mal meine Urkunde ausdrucken. Das soll 2â¬ kosten. GehtÂ´s noch? spinnen die bei Maxxtiming? Das kenne ich aber preiswerter, nÃ¤mlich umsonst! Ist ja wohl gar kein Aufwand! UnverschÃ¤mt! Ansonsten: weiter so xr-fido und team!!



Wie kommst Du denn darauf, das es 2 Euro kosten soll????

Das stimmt doch garnicht !

http://www.maxx-timing.de/onlineurkunde/ruhrbike_urkunde.php


----------



## gunka (28. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie stimmt es schon! Es gibt wohl 2 Wege um an die Urkunde zu kommen: 
Wenn Du über die Startseite http://www.maxx-timing.de/
Ergebnisse und  Urkundendruck anklickst kommst Du auf 
http://www.maxx-timing.de/ergebnisliste_maxx.php
Wenn Du dann das Ruhrbikefestival/Urkundendruck anklickst, kommst Du auf http://www.maxx-timing.de/ergebnisse1.php?verein_schluessel=18&veranst_schluessel=45
Wenn Du dann unter Deinem Namen die Urkunde aufrufst, kommt diese Meldung;

*Online-Zahlungssystem von www.maxx-timing.de*
Um nähere Informationen über die Zahlungssysteme zu erhalten,
klicken Sie bitte auf das entsprechende Logo. Rechnungsbetrag:*  2.00 Euro*
Alles recht sonderbar! Deinen link kann ich von der Startseite aus nicht finden!


----------



## gunka (28. Juli 2010)

@Grunzi
Habe Deinen link jetzt gefunden. Der funktioniert nur über die Ruhrbike-Festival Seite, nicht über Maxxtiming!


----------



## gunka (28. Juli 2010)

Noch ´ne Meldung auf Maxxtime.de:

Der Urkundenpreis beträgt 2,- Euro. Sie können die Urkunde direkt ausdrucken oder als PDF herunterladen. 
Als Zahlungsweise bieten wir das elektronische Lastschriftverfahren, Paypal oder T-Pay (per Telefonrechnung) an. So, jetzt genug davon! alles geklärt!


----------



## mistermoo (28. Juli 2010)

gunka schrieb:


> Noch ´ne Meldung auf Maxxtime.de:
> 
> Der Urkundenpreis beträgt 2,- Euro. Sie können die Urkunde direkt ausdrucken oder als PDF herunterladen.
> Als Zahlungsweise bieten wir das elektronische Lastschriftverfahren, Paypal oder T-Pay (per Telefonrechnung) an. So, jetzt genug davon! alles geklärt!



Für nen einfaches Modul was es fast kostenlos gibt für die Umwandlung auf PDF Dokument ist der Preis schon ärgerlich. Da verzichtet man gerne.
Zudem man das Modul nur 1x kaufen muss, ein Preis von 5 Cent wäre noch gerecht.


----------



## homburger (13. Dezember 2010)

Weiß jemand etwas genaueres zur Neuplanung des RBM?
Habe gelesen es soll ein 2 bzw. 3 Stunden Rennen geben anstatt des Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2010)

homburger schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas genaueres zur Neuplanung des RBM?
> Habe gelesen es soll ein 2 bzw. 3 Stunden Rennen geben anstatt des Marathon.



Richtig!


----------



## homburger (13. Dezember 2010)

Was ist mit eurem 2/3 h Rennen. gibt´s das etwa nicht mehr?

Kennt jemand Einzelheiten zur Strecke in Wetter. Wird es ein Teamwettbewerb geben (2er mixed z.B.)?


----------



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2010)

homburger schrieb:


> Was ist mit eurem 2/3 h Rennen. gibt´s das etwa nicht mehr?
> 
> Kennt jemand Einzelheiten zur Strecke in Wetter. Wird es ein Teamwettbewerb geben (2er mixed z.B.)?



Doch klar, Termin steht ja auch schon (auch wenns voraussichtlich eher der Sonntag sein wird)

Strecke in Wetter wird noch nicht feststehen (davon gehe ich ganz schwer aus). Aber wie ich den Streckenbauer kenne....wirds hart...und "schmutzig"


----------



## mistermoo (13. Dezember 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber wie ich den Streckenbauer kenne....wirds hart...und "schmutzig"



solch geschönten worte sollte man taten folgen lassen

der v. wird da schon was hinzaubern vom allergemeinsten


----------



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> solch geschönten worte sollte man taten folgen lassen
> 
> der v. wird da schon was hinzaubern vom allergemeinsten



Davon gehe ich mal sowas von aus


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. Dezember 2010)

Au weia, bei nem 3 Stunden Rennen um den Harkorturm mache ich mir jetzt schon in die Hose. Wird bestimmt die XC Strecke werden. Der Demag Drop etz in der Einführungsrunde kann schon lustig werden.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Dezember 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Au weia, bei nem 3 Stunden Rennen um den Harkorturm mache ich mir jetzt schon in die Hose. Wird bestimmt die XC Strecke werden. Der Demag Drop etz in der Einführungsrunde kann schon lustig werden.



Also ich gehe mal davon aus, das es nicht die reine CC Strecke wird, oder meinste die riskieren, das sich nen paar der doch recht zahlreichen Forstautobahn-Marathonisti den Hals brechen 

Dazu kommt ja auch, das die Teilnehmerzahl schrumpfen muss.

Gucken wir mal


----------



## thomas79 (15. Dezember 2010)

Aber bitte wieder wieder mit Sonderwertung für Fahrräder mit weniger als 2 Gängen!


----------

